# HP Pavilion zd7000 series Notebook

## xcable

HP Pavilion zd7000

This is my story on how to install Gentoo 1.4 on the HP Pavilion ZD7020. The laptop was tested with Knoppix in Circuit City to make sure that it would boot.  The video screen resolution was not set correctly, I hoped that I could solve this with tweaking XFree86.

Me : Heath Holcomb

Contact : xcable_hhh@yahoo.com

Change Log 

10.23.2003 - added DVD section, added 802.11g, added freeze error

11.12.2003 - changed gcc flag from p4 to p3

12.10.2003 - changed gcc flag back to p4, added ENE Technologies Flash reader problems, added 2.6.0-test11

2.10.2004 - Added Orinoco Gold Classic with 2.6.2 How to, moved IEEE 1394 to working section

2.25.2004 - Added comment about new ebuild for vmware-workstation, added 2.6.3 kernel, added kde 3.2, IEEE 1394

5.1.2005 - Added section dealing with the volume and mute buttons.

8.20.2005 - Updated xorg.conf (EDID can now to used), updated make.conf (various changes), updated old stuff and misc, ndiswrapper support.

Update 11.5.2005

2.6.13 works well but the kernel breaks my Orinoco driver (Ndiswrapper still works).  2.6.14 does work but breaks the Orinoco driver and is totally unstable when using Ndiswrapper, locks up the system don't use!  I have 1.5 GB or RAM now, needed mainly for my multiple Vmware virtual windose machines open at once.

Update 8.20.2005

Not dead yet update.  

Xorg can now be configured with EDID enabled, allow automatic control of refresh rates and resoltuions of attached monitors.  Ndiswrapper works well with the built in 802.11g card.  I will not go into details about how to set ndiswrapper, as there are many other threads to explain that and there are no special steps for your hardware.  

2.6.12 works well, xorg 6.8.2 works well, vmware 5 works well, hal ivman and dbus work well, KDE 3.4.2 works well - nuff said

Update 2.25.2004

The new ebuild for vmware-workstation includes a patch to allow vmware to work with the 2.6.x kernels.  I have tested this with 2.6.3 and works fine.

I have upgraded to 2.6.3, no major fixes or dirvers updates that affect the the zd7000 (at least I have not noticed anything major, but it's always a good idea to keep your kernel up-to-date.

I have also upgraded to kde 3.2 (it rocks).  I highly suggest you upgrade/install/try it.

I have installed Kino (I did a custom ebuild to install the latest version, version .7 I think).  Capturing a DV stream from my digital video camera works great.  Kino also allows you to control the camera.  Burning a VCD and SVCD works fine (using Kino to convert it and K3B to burn it).

Update 12.10.2003

I just upgraded on kernel to 2.6.0-test11, and can't be happier.  No more freezes!!  The kernel works great for desktop use (as good or better than ck sources).  Enabled 4 GB ram, so now I can use all of my 1 GB.  I used a patch set for modify vmware and allow it to configure and build against the 2.6 kernel.

http://platan.vc.cvut.cz/ftp/pub/vmware/ - patch set

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=111549&highlight=heath - how to

Update 10.23.2003

I have noticed that the laptop has just froze on me.  On at least 2 ocasions I have come back to my laptop (it was doing nothing be setting there) and I get no response from the keyboard or mouse.  I had hold down the power button to restart the computer.  So far it has only done this twice, I beleive it to be a low level kernel to hardware problem (maybe nvidia driver).  Not to worried about it, hoping that future kernels (nvidia drivers) will solve this problem.

Sound is giving me a problem.  Xmms will not work (ALSA or OSS).  I beleive this to be a Xmms problem.  Running games with user will not play sound, but run under root play sound fine.  I believe this to be a permissions probelm.

Upgraded my memory from 512 MB to 1GB and had to recompile my kernel for hi-memory support.  Now vmware does not work.  When configuring vmware for the new kernel, vmware-config.pl give me compile errors.

Hardware Specs :

Pentium 4 processor 2.8GHz

512MB DDR SDRAM

80GB 4200 rpm hard drive

DVD+R/RW and CD-RW

17" WXGA+ WVA TFT screen (1440 x 900)

NVIDIA GeForce FX Go5600

Intel 82801EB / 82865G chip set (USB, PCI, ISA, sound, modem)

Realtek RTL-8139 network chip

ENE Technology Flash ???

TI TSB43AB21 IEEE 1394 controller

Broadcom BCM94306 802.11g

Install :

1.4 Live CD works "out of the box", with standard install.  Nothing special needed.  I did wipe out the stock XP and reinstalled using only 5 GB partition.  I then used Partition Magic to set up a FAT32 swap partition, /boot, swap, and /.  Then formating the linux partitions from the Live CD.

X and KDE fonts are giving me a headache.  At first they were almost unusable, but after some tweaking they appear to work ok (thanks to the Gentoo fourms).  I did a lot of stuff and can't remember everything I did, but here are the major tweaks/changes :

- set XF86Conig from Load "Freetype" to Load "freetype" - check you X log file for X problems

- installed Gimp

- installed Gnome

- added some Load font files to XF86Config (see below)

APIC is most likely required for the PC to work properly.  I did not try boot with out it, so I can't be for sure.

Hardware Status

Currently Working :

video, X (using Nvidia's drivers)

network 

audio (alsa required)

framebuffer (set in 1024x768)

USB 2.0

ACPI 

APIC 

CardBUS 

DVD reader (playes DVDs with mplayer)

DVD burner (DVD+R +R/W) - had to use masked version of K3B (.10)

IEEE1394 (works with my new digital cam corder)

volume and mute buttons

Not Tested Yet :

modem (mostley likely will never test)

Know Not to Work :

integrated wireless 802.11g (currently no Linux driver)

ENE Technolgies Flash reader (currentl no Linux driver)

LCD Backlight

The functions keys for backlight intensity are still functioning.  I believe they are hard wired to the backlight electronics, because I have done nothing to configure this feature in software.

Volume and Mute Buttons

The volume (up and down) and mute buttons are actually part of the keyboard.  Using the program "xev" from the XFree86 project (located in /usr/X11R6/bin/ directory) you can determine the keycode for a keyboard event.  After you have determine the keycode for those buttons you can use "xmodmap" (located in /usr/bin/X11/) to assign actions to specific keyboard events.  You can set up a script to run at boot to assign those events.

Xmodmap file (/home/hholcomb/cerebro-data/Linux System/Xmodmap):

```

keycode 174 = XF86AudioLowerVolume

keycode 176 = XF86AudioRaiseVolume

keycode 160 = XF86AudioMute

```

create-audio-control-HP.sh script (/home/hholcomb/kde/Autostart/create-audio-control-HP.sh)

```

#!/bin/bash

/usr/bin/X11/xmodmap /home/hholcomb/cerebro-data/Linux\ System/Xmodmap

```

This procedure was posted to this thread by davidgp (David GP).

PCMCIA with Orinoco Gold Classic with 2.6.x

Here is how to get your Orinoco Gold Classic working with a 2.6.2 kernel.  You can get this card from Buy.com http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=10348445&sp=1&loc=101.  From what I have read this the best wifi card for Linux 2nd only to Cisco cards (which are expensive).  This card is either made by Orinoco Wireless Networks, Proxim, Lucent Technologies, or Agere Systems; looks like this company/group has been purchased many times by different companies.  The chipset is Intersil PRISM2.

The power LED on the card will NOT light up until the system gets an IP from this device (dhcpce eth1).

1) Compile kernel 2.6.x  (tested with 2.6.2-gentoo) with PCMCIA support, makeing yenta a module

```

<*> PCMCIA/CardBus support

<M>   CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support

   < >   i82092 compatible bridge support (NEW)

   < >   i82365 compatible bridge support (NEW)

   < >   Databook TCIC host bridge support (NEW)

```

2) Compile kernel 2.6.x (tested with 2.6.2-gentoo) with Hermes chip support

```

[*] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions        

---   Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)                   

< >   STRIP (Metricom starmode radio IP) (NEW)                       

< >   Aironet Arlan 655 & IC2200 DS support (NEW)                    

< >   AT&T/Lucent old WaveLAN & DEC RoamAbout DS ISA support (NEW)

< >   AT&T/Lucent old WaveLAN Pcmcia wireless support (NEW)

< >   Xircom Netwave AirSurfer Pcmcia wireless support (NEW)

---   Wireless 802.11 Frequency Hopping cards support

< >   Aviator/Raytheon 2.4MHz wireless support (NEW)

---   Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

< >   Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 ISA and PCI cards (NEW)

<M>   Hermes chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol)

< >     Hermes in PLX9052 based PCI adaptor support (Netgear MA301 etc.) (EXPERIMENTAL)

< >     Hermes in TMD7160 based PCI adaptor support (EXPERIMENTAL)

< >     Prism 2.5 PCI 802.11b adaptor support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW)

---   Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support

<M>   Hermes PCMCIA card support

< >   Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 PCMCIA cards (NEW)

< >   Intersil Prism GT/Duette/Indigo PCI/PCMCIA (NEW)

< >   Atmel at76c502/at76c504 PCMCIA cards (NEW)

< >   Planet WL3501 PCMCIA cards (NEW)

```

3) Configure PCMCIA network device support in the kernel 2.6.x (tested with 2.6.2-gentoo)

```

[*] PCMCIA network device support

< >   3Com 3c589 PCMCIA support (NEW)

< >   3Com 3c574 PCMCIA support (NEW)

< >   Fujitsu FMV-J18x PCMCIA support (NEW)

< >   NE2000 compatible PCMCIA support (NEW)

< >   New Media PCMCIA support (NEW)

< >   SMC 91Cxx PCMCIA support (NEW)

< >   Xircom 16-bit PCMCIA support (NEW)

< >   Asix AX88190 PCMCIA support (NEW)

```

4) Compile, install, and reboot with the new kernel

```

make clean && make && make modules modules_install

mount /boot

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/vmlinux-2.6.2-gentoo

nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf

reboot

```

5) Emerge the masked version of pcmcia-cs (tested with version 3.2.5-r1)

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge pcmcia-cs

```

6) Emerge version 3.0_pre5 of module-init-tools (3.0_pre6, 3.0_pre7, 3.0_pre8, are 3.0_pre9 are broken)

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge modules-init-tools-3.0_pre5.ebuild

```

7) Modify /etc/conf.d/pcmcia to make "PCIC=yenta_socket"

```

nano -w /etc/conf.d/pcmcia

```

 :Cool:  Modity config scripts (will fill in later when I figure out what to do here)

References and related posts:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=115862&highlight=module+prism2cs

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=128724&highlight=fatal+module+calculating+dependencies

http://members.iinet.net.au/~mtriggs/wireless.html

http://pcmcia-cs.sourceforge.net/ftp/SUPPORTED.CARDS

http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Wireless.html

Configuration Files

GCC Optimizations / Compiling

-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse -mmmx -msse -msse2

/etc/make.conf

```

USE=" acpi artswrappersuid bootsplash bzlib cdinstall cdparanoia \

 cdrom dga dvd dvdr doc dvdread ethereal fbcon ffmpeg flash freetype \

 gimp gimpprint hal ieee1394 jp2 jpeg2k kdeenablefinal \

 kdexdeltas logitech-mouse mpeg4 mplayer mmx net network nvidia nptl \

 opie pcmcia pda pdf php pic pnp rdesktop rtc svg sse sse2 theora \

 transcode type1 usb videos vidix vnc wifi xine xinerama \

 xprint xrandr xscreensaver xvid xvmc zeroconf win32codecs"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse -mmmx -msse -msse2"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

PORTAGE_NICENESS=10

# define machine specific hardware

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

```

ALSA

ALSA is required to get sound working.

Xorg

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier      "X.org Configured"

        Screen          0                       "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice     "Mouse0"                "CorePointer"

        InputDevice     "Keyboard0"             "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath         "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/truetype"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/freetype"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/local"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

EndSection

#Section "Extensions"

#       Option "Composite"      "Enable"

#EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load    "glx"

        Load    "ddc"

        Load    "record"

        Load    "extmod"

        Load    "dbe"

        #Load   "dri"

        Load    "xtrap"

        Load    "freetype"

        Load    "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Keyboard0"

        Driver          "kbd"

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "us"

        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc104"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Mouse0"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "Protocol"              "IMPS/2"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"

        Option          "Emulate3Buttons"

        Option          "Emulate3Timeout"       "50"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "LCD"

        #HorizSync      30-92

        #VertRefresh    60

        Option          "dpms"

        Modeline        "1440x900" 97.54  1440 1472 1840 1872 900 919 927 946

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "GeForce"

        Driver          "nvidia"

        VendorName      "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName       "GeForce FX Go5600"

        BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option          "NoLogo"                "true"

        Option          "RenderAccel"           "1"

        Option          "CursorShadow"          "1"

        Option          "AGPMode"               "4"

        Option          "AGPFastWrite"          "true"

        Option          "EnablePageFlip"        "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Screen0"

        Device          "GeForce"

        Monitor         "LCD"

        DefaultDepth    24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport        0 0

                Depth           24

                Modes           "1440x900" "1024x768" "800x600"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Last edited by xcable on Sat Nov 05, 2005 4:33 pm; edited 10 times in total

----------

## second_exodous

Doh!!  I just ordered a zd7000 series(direct from HP, so I had the option) and got the integrated wireless 802.11g, oh well, maybe sometime during it's life it will work.  I did a search on zd7000 but didn't get this post, I found it thought http://www.linux-laptop.net/ .

It's great to see that someone has pretty much figured out this notebook already, I was really worried about the screen in particular.

About 20 days until it gets here (ships on the 8th plus 7 days shipping at the most), can't wait.

I'll have the same nvidia card as you, how are the games?

Also, I'm getting a 3.2 P4 with HT in mine, and I'm guessing that I don't need to put anything in CFLAGS to use the HT, but I'm not entirely sure, do I?

Thanx,

Stan

----------

## xcable

Yea, the Broadcom company simples refuses to do any thing about Linux; but so do all other wireless companies, it just that the older wireless chips have already been reversed engineered and 802.11g are pretty new and Linux hackers have not complete the engineering requried to create drivers for them.  Just remember thoes companies that refused to support Linux when Linux becomes more main stream.

The Nvidia card is great.  I highly suggest using Nvidia closed sources drivers, they are very good and very stable.  As far as games goes under Linux, I still use my windoze partiton for gaming mostly.  But I do play Tuxracer and Think Tanks under Linux and they work great, with great FPS.

From what I have read the HT processors don't give you that much, usally only about a 20% increase in preformance over the same speed processor with out HT.  I don't think there is anything in the CFLAGS for HT, but it's the Kernel that does all the work.  I highly suggest using the stock 2.6.0 or the 2.6.0-gentoo kernel.  Under the Processor sections of the kernel config you must enable "Symmetric multi-processing support".  There also might be some other stuff but I don't know it off hand.  Just search form HT on the forums.

Best of luck.

heath

----------

## HogRider

I recieved my CTO back in mid-November, and I've worked out most of the bugs.

I ordered mine without the wireless, and paid for it later.

First, as stated, there is no native support for the broadcom card.

I've been **edit** successful with the ndiswrapper project (sourceforge).

Success can be found with the linuxant driverloader product.  End user license = $20.

They've a 30 trial license for testing.

I've discovered you'll need to tweak settings such as rate (I'm running on a 'b' network) via the config file.  There's a direct link between these settings (ini style) and the settings in the inf file.

I believe this was my problem with the ndiswrapper.  These settings cannot be changed via standard tools (iwconfig, iwlist, etc)

Good Luck.

----------

## second_exodous

You use Gentoo and don't play games in linux?  Gentoo makes installing games under linux so easy.  You should emerge eneny territory to test out your card in linux, it's free and it's a pretty recent game.

I'm not too worried about the wireless card right now, I'll give it time.  Now I'm really excited about getting my notebook, sounds like it's a pretty good notebook for linux.  Only 18 more days until it gets here at the most!!!!

Sams Club/Costco both have it on display, I've been going to one of those places about every other day checking it out, I'm not a very patient person.

Thanx,

Stan

----------

## second_exodous

Just got my computer, was wondering if you still use 2.6 test 11 or you updated to final.  Is there anything special that needs to be selected for this notebook/video card?

Thanx,

Stan

----------

## xcable

I'll post my .config file.

Just copy the contents into a text file and save to /usr/src/linux/.conf, then run "make xconfig/menuconfig" to look around or change anything.  Then run "make && make modules modules_install".  

Make sure /usr/src/linux points to /usr/src/linux-2.6.0-gentoo.

Here is my 2.6.0-gentoo .config file.

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC is not set

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MELAN is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DISK is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_RELAXED_AML is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC is not set

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_YENTA=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

# CONFIG_I82365 is not set

# CONFIG_TCIC is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_FAKE is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI_ZT5550=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI_GENERIC=y

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

# CONFIG_FW_LOADER is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

# CONFIG_ISAPNP is not set

# CONFIG_PNPBIOS is not set

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_REPORT_LUNS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

CONFIG_I2O=y

CONFIG_I2O_PCI=y

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=y

# CONFIG_I2O_SCSI is not set

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=y

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IPV6_SCTP__=y

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_BROADCOM is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

#

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set

# CONFIG_ARLAN is not set

# CONFIG_WAVELAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11 Frequency Hopping cards support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

CONFIG_HERMES=m

# CONFIG_PLX_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_TMD_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_HERMES is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA_HERMES=m

# CONFIG_AIRO_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501 is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA is not set

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

#

# Bluetooth support

#

# CONFIG_BT is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN_BOOL is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=m

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_PPDEV=m

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=y

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ELEKTOR is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ELV is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PHILIPSPAR is not set

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=y

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VELLEMAN is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# I2C Hardware Sensors Chip support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

#

# Mice

#

# CONFIG_BUSMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_GAMMA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_PCI_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONTS=y

# CONFIG_FONT_8x8 is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# CONFIG_FONT_6x11 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_MINI_4x6 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN12x22 is not set

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

#

# Bootsplash configuration

#

CONFIG_BOOTSPLASH=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# ISA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# ALSA USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

#

# PCMCIA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VXP440 is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SCANNER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT is not set

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT=y

# CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_NFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

# CONFIG_EXPORTFS is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NEC98_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_SMB_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Profiling support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

CONFIG_X86_EXTRA_IRQS=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y

```

----------

## second_exodous

Wow, that was a fast response, I'm on bootstraping, it's a 3.2 so it will take an hour and a half maybe?  it's been about an hour.

I'm on an ibook right now, and gave my pc to my mom, can I use genkernel to config my 2.6 kernel and use your config file as a guide?  Well, I could do it manually, I don't need to use genkernel.  In fact I'd rather not, it enables a lot of things I didn't need on my pc, I had to --config it to get everything out.

What kernel do I get?  Do I get development-sources?

Thanx,

Stan

----------

## second_exodous

I emerged X and ran the configurator, then eddited the file like you put, but when I startx I get the Nvidia logo (didn't put nologo as a option) and then x shutdown, and these are the errors I get:

 *Quote:*   

> The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:
> 
> > Error: No Symbols named "keyboard1" in the include file "pc/us"
> 
> >           Exiting
> ...

 

Any idea what this could mean?  I checked all the keyboard stuff.  I got not enought ptys once before on my geforce 3, it was a while ago and can't remember how I fixed it.

Thanx,

Stan

----------

## second_exodous

Oh, forums are great, searched for ptys and found the solution, startx starts up.  I didn't do anything for the keyboard problem, and it shows up after ctrl+alt+del, will that give me problems later on?

Thanx,

Stan

----------

## xcable

That's a new one to me.  

Just a guess but; make sure that the 2.6 kernel has the keyboard stuff in it "PCI PS/2 keyboard and PS/2 mouse controller (SERIO_PCIPS2)" under the "Input Device Support".

heath

----------

## u2u2

Hi, 

xcable thanks, your post has been a great help for me.

My english isn't better as i like, but i try to explain my problem:

I've a HP Pavilion ZD7050ea.

How do you manage to make work the multimedia buttons of the notebook?, I can't do that.

I don't know if you have this problem too.

And my second problem is about the wide screen. Often there is a splash (i don't know how explain it). It happens in your laptop too??

Well,

my kernel is:

Linux 2.6.0 #11 SMP Thu Jan 1 22:11:41 CET 2004 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

and I use nvidia drivers.

My gentoo is "Gentoo Base System version 1.4.3.10"

And like curiosity:

bash-2.05b# dmesg |grep BogoMIPS

Calibrating delay loop... 5521.40 BogoMIPS

Calibrating delay loop... 5570.56 BogoMIPS

Total of 2 processors activated (11091.96 BogoMIPS).

bash-2.05b#

:lol

I've the wireless problem too  :Sad: 

I repeat: your post have be a great help for me.

thanks

----------

## HogRider

Try this link for the multimedia buttons:

http://www.zd7000forums.com/viewtopic.php?t=141&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=25

And in regard to the screen flicker (splash?), it seems to be selective.  Some systems experience it, most don't.  Unfortunately, mine does.

From what I've deduced, it's a software, not hardware issue.  I don't experience the flicker when using xv or OpenGL.

Good Luck

Btw, to all zd7000 owners....

The ZD 7000 Forums is a great place for info & assistance.

----------

## xcable

I don't experience the screen splash/flicker problem.  The post after you said that it's a software thing not a hardward thing (I'm not sure about that).  If that is the case then the software package that causes this should be able to be isolated, and you chould remove/upgrade/disable that software.  Try different Nvidia drivers, disable APM, check AGP settings, check kernel configuration, check XF86Config settings....

I checked out "acme" the Gnome laptop buttons software, and it looks to only with gnome.  Since I use KDE I guess I'll just have to live with out those buttons (no big deal for me).

heath

----------

## second_exodous

Just curious, what kernel are you using?

I mean what kernel did you emerge or did you download the official kernel source.

Thanx,

Stan

----------

## xcable

Inital I emerged ck-sources based on 22 then on 23, then I emerged the devlopment-sources based on 2.6.0-test11, then I emerged devlopement-sources based on 2.6.0 final, then I emerged gentoo-dev-sources based on 2.6.0 final.  

I order :

2.4.22-ck (emerge ck-sources)

2.4.23-ck (emerge ck-sources)

2.6.0-test11 (emerge developement-sources)

2.6.0 (emerge developement-sources)

2.6.0-gentoo (emerge gentoo-dev-sources)

I will most likely continue to use the gentoo sources based on 2.6, until those sources begain to fall behind Linus's main tree (ie the gentoo sources based on 2.6.5 yet Linus's tree is at 2.6.6 or later).

heath

heath

----------

## second_exodous

I'm using your config file as a guide, but must be missing some stuff, I've re-installed after I messed gentoo up and now I'm getting weird memory errors at boot.  Knoppix boots fine so I know it's not my memory.  I re-emerged the development-sources and now just going to genkernel it as default, hopefully that will get me running linux.

But all I have to do is copy your config file like this, assuming it's a text file burned on a cd:

 *Quote:*   

> cp /mnt/cdrom/config.txt /usr/scr/linux/.config

 

Will that do it?  How do I make sure that /usr/src/linux points to /usr/src/linux-2.6.0-gentoo?

Thanx,

Stan

----------

## second_exodous

Oh geez, you can load a alternate config file right from the kernel.  Ok, got that, but what is the kernel that the .config file you posted up above is for?  I've checked both 2.6.0 (emerge development-sources) and 2.6.0-gentoo (emerge gentoo-dev-sources) and neither the config files they create have what your config file has, so I'm assuming it's from test-11.  When I use your config file with 2.6.0 (emerge development-sources) and 2.6.0-gentoo (emerge gentoo-dev-sources) it messes up somehow, or I think.  I get a weird memory error at boot-up, but when I just use the config file that it generates on it's own it boots up ok.

Do you boot multiple kernels?  If so could you post the .config file for the one you like the most and tell me what it is?

Wow, I hope I'm not annoying you, I could see that I might be, and I'm sorry if I am.  I've tried going through various 2.6 kernels by myself and using your config file as a guide but can't get it to work.  I'm so close though, every time I do I get closer.  But wow it get tiring after a while.  I've not done kernel stuff enough to know what to select, I've always seemed to do fine with the 2.4 kernels but the 2.6 has a lot more and specialized stuff.

But anyway, could you post the config file for the kernel that works the best and mention what it is?

Thanx,

Stan

----------

## xcable

The config file I posted is for the 2.6 gentoo sources.  You have to move (copy) it to /usr/src/linux making sure to name it ".config"; then you NEED to run make menuconfig/xconfig from /usr/src/linux.  Then you can exit and be sure to save.  Then compile, install, and reboot.

make sure that /usr/src/linux points to /usr/src/linux-2.6.0-gentoo

```

emerge gentoo-dev-sources

cd /usr/src

rm linux

ln -s linux-dev-sources linux

cp ***** /usr/src/linux/.config

cd linux

make menuconfig

make clean && make && make modules modules_install

```

heath

----------

## pilla

It's a document, so it goes to D,T&T

----------

## second_exodous

In your instructions I 'rm linux' and then after creating a symbolic link you have me cd into linux, which I removed.  I get an error saying 'linux, no such file or directory' when I try to cd into it.

Thanx,

Stan

----------

## xcable

The command "ln -s linux-2.6.0-gentoo linux" creates a link called "linux" to "linux-2.6.0-gentoo".  I made a mistake above it should be :

```

emerge gentoo-dev-sources 

cd /usr/src 

rm linux 

ln -s linux-2.6.0-gentoo linux 

cp ***** /usr/src/linux/.config 

cd linux 

make menuconfig 

make clean && make && make modules modules_install

```

heath

----------

## second_exodous

I've been using genkernel too long, what do I copy into /boot?  I want to the Gentoo Linux 1.4 Installation Instructions and it says to

cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot

But I don't have bzImage under usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot.  did it change from the 2.4 kernel?

What files do I have to edit if I do manual kernel configuration?

Thanx,

Stan

----------

## xcable

Looks like you need a refresher in Linux kernel recompiles and installs.  Lets try to keep this tread specific to the zd7000.

You need to copy /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.0-gentoo-x*

* x = version of your build (1, 2, 3 ....)

Then edit /boot/grub/grub.conf or lilo.conf (then run lilo).

When you run xconfig/menconfig you are editing the kernel, no need to edit the .config directly.

[rant]

I don't use genkernel because it hides things from you, if I wanted that I would use a Mandrake/SuSe/Fedore type distro.  I really don't understand the need for Gentoo users to use genkernel, it's just not in the spirit of Gentoo (in my opinion).  Gentoo makes you learn more about Linux, which is a good thing.

[/rant]

heath

----------

## Edweirdo

xcable, this post has been of great help to me in getting my pavilion running under gentoo.  One thing that puzzles me, though.  When I boot off of Knoppix the mouse wheel bar thingy on the touch pad works great but I can't seem to get it to work right under Gentoo.  I even copied the XFConfig file from a Knoppix boot and it doesn't work.  I have the gentoo-dev-sources (2.6.1-r3) with the PCI keyboard thing on and I have your XFConfig almost verbatum.  Do you have it working and if so, do you know what specific line (or lines) makes it work?

Another thing, I just bought a monitor and can't seem to figure out what the modeline needs to be.  How did you figure out what the modeline needed to be for this screen?

----------

## second_exodous

I got the scroll on my touch pad working, I just added the ZAxisMapping option to it.

My touch pad is way too sensitive though, is yours?  I just moved from an ibook and might just be used to that touch pad.  This is the only the second notebook I've had so it might be a difference from one touchpad to the next.

Thanx,

Stan

----------

## Edweirdo

second_exodus, which kernel are you using?  I have the ZAxisMapping in my XFConfig-4

```

Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

```

and it still doesn't work.  This is the only thing not working (other then my wireless).

----------

## pilla

Do you also have this line?

```

        Option      "Buttons" "5"

```

----------

## Edweirdo

I didn't have that, but I added it and it didn't help.  I think it's something on or off in my gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.1 kernel, but I don't know what.  I have the PCI keyboard, mouse thing on.  I turned it off too and it didn't matter.

----------

## second_exodous

Right now I have debian/suse, just playing around with my notebook.  Debian doesn't work at all, I'm going to take that off and put gentoo back on.

I think when I had the scroll botton working I had 2.6.1_rc3, but 2.6.1 should work.  I'm putting getntoo back on tonight, I'll see if I can get it working again and post how I have it configured.

Thanx,

Stan

----------

## second_exodous

Huh, I've tried everything I can think of and can't get the scroll to work, maybe I had it working on some other distro and just thought it was gentoo.

Thanx,

Stan

----------

## Edweirdo

Hope I didn't jinx you.  It works fine in KNOPPIX, but that is a 2.4 kernel.  I copied the XFConfig but it didn't help.  It has all the same stuff we've been talking about.

----------

## malkuth

I seem to be having problems with getting things to run correctly.

I have just purchased a HP ZD7010US. I applied the configuration changes from the post regarding the display. When I try to set the resolution to 1400X900, I receive the following message in my log files for XFree  "(II) NV(0): Not using mode "1440x900" (width too large for virtual size)".  So my question is how do I set the virtual size so that I can use the whole screen?

Second question. My lspci shows my audio as "00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB AC'97 Audio (rev 02)".  Which driver for Alsa should I be using?

TIA.

Sam

----------

## pilla

 *malkuth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Second question. My lspci shows my audio as "00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB AC'97 Audio (rev 02)".  Which driver for Alsa should I be using?
> 
> 

 

Intel 810 audio, probably

----------

## xcable

Sorry, been really busy lately (new product developement at work, i do electronics desgin, pcb layout, and operating system building).

Sam, triple check your XF86Config file for typos.  Check that 1440 is really 1440.  Also strip all other resolutions from your XF86Config, reboot, and then try starting X.  Set "ViewPort" to "0 0".  Make sure your using the latest ebuild of the nvidia-kernel.

Boot to windoze and check to make sure that the resolution is 1440 by 900.  Mybe some of the screens are of different resolutions.

The auido is i810, and you have to use Alsa.  By the way i810 audio SUCKS, good thing that intel is developing a new mobil audio chip http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=04/01/18/1827207&mode=thread&tid=118&tid=141&tid=187&tid=188

heath

----------

## second_exodous

Hey, a new nvidia driver was released yesterday, 1.0-5336, and one of the changes was offical support for the 2.6 kernel, maybe this is why some of us get a screen flicker?

It's not in portage yet, and I'm too lazy to install it the old way, so if anyone tries it before it's in portage and it gets rid of the flicker tell the rest of us.

Thanx,

Stan

----------

## second_exodous

Here's a problem with this notebook that isn't linux related, I can't find a good case for it.  I've looked everywhere, not online yet though, and I can't find a case that fits it.  I've found a few that fit just the notebook, but no room for anything else like the power supply that's 5 times the size of my ibook ps.  What cases is everyone using and do you like them?  Does anyone have a backpack that works well for this notebook?

I just hate going places without a case, I just feel a lot safer if it's in a padded enclosure of some sort.

Thanx,

Stan

----------

## xcable

http://www.spireusa.com/

I use one of their largest back packs for mine.

heath holcomb

----------

## second_exodous

Is anyone here have there battery monitor running in Gnome? I get this error when I try to add it:

 *Quote:*   

> Can't access ACPI events in /var/run/acpid.socket!
> 
> Make sure the ACPI subsystem is working and
> 
> the acpid daemon is running.

 

I searched the forums and it looked like Dell owners were having problems, tried their fixes, and none of them worked.

I have all the acpi stuff compiled in, as well as apm, is there some sort of command I need to run first?

Oh, and aparently the mouse doens't work because gentoo loads the incorrect drivers, red hat, mandrake, and knoppix all load the correct one.  I really dislike touchpads anyway, and I'm sick of messing with it, so I just got a wirless logitech mouse.  This notebook doesn't have bluetooth though, so I still need the base to use it.

Thanx,

Stan

----------

## xcable

Added a new section on how to get a Orinoco Gold Classic wifi card working with 2.6.2 kernel.  See original post for details.

heath holcomb

----------

## bielbyb

I can't live without the touchpad tap for click feature so I looked around and found that there is an xfree driver for the touchpad that supports all of the extra functionality that you have with the Windows driver.  I'm using the 2.6.1 gentoo-dev-sources.

Here is the driver site:  http://w1.894.telia.com/~u89404340/touchpad/

There is also a masked ebuild:

```

*  x11-misc/synaptics [ Masked ]

    Latest version available: 0.12.1

```

Here are the steps that I followed, and as always, make sure you back up your files before making any changes:

I tried to install the masked ebuild using the ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge synaptics.  This failed as the ebuild requires xfree-4.3.0-r4.  

I then edited the ebuild file /usr/portage/x11-misc/synaptics/synaptics-0.12.1.ebuild and changed RDEPEND=">=x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r4" to RDEPEND=">=x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r3"

I then installed the masked ebuild using ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge synaptics

I also downloaded the 0.12.3 version from the URL listed above and compiled it by running "make".  I then substituted the executables that the ebuild loaded with the files from the 0.12.3 compile.  This may or may not be a necessary step to get the driver working. 

```
/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/synaptics_drv.o

/usr/X11R6/bin/syndaemon

/usr/X11R6/bin/synclient
```

Also make sure to check the following as described on the driver homepage:

 *Quote:*   

> How do I use this driver with Linux kernel 2.6.x?
> 
> You need kernel 2.6.0-test6 or later and version 0.11.7 or later of the XFree86 driver. You need to have the "evdev" driver loaded or compiled into the kernel (CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV). Set the "Protocol" parameter in the X configuration file to "auto-dev". Also, if you set the "Device" parameter to "/dev/psaux", the same X configuration file should work for a 2.4.x kernel.
> 
> When configuring the kernel, enable PS/2 mouse support (CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2).
> ...

 

This will require a kernel rebuild unless these options are already built into your kernel.

Replace your existing Input Device entry for the touchpad in your XF86Config file:

```
Section "InputDevice"

  Driver        "synaptics"

  Identifier    "touchpad"

  Option        "Device"        "/dev/mouse"

  Option        "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

  Option        "LeftEdge"      "1900"

  Option        "RightEdge"     "5400"

  Option        "TopEdge"       "1900"

  Option        "BottomEdge"    "4000"

  Option        "FingerLow"     "25"

  Option        "FingerHigh"    "30"

  Option        "MaxTapTime"    "180"

  Option        "MaxTapMove"    "220"

  Option        "VertScrollDelta" "100"

  Option        "MinSpeed"      "0.02"

  Option        "MaxSpeed"      "0.18"

  Option        "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

  Option        "SHMConfig"     "on"

#  Option       "Repeater"      "/dev/ps2mouse"

EndSection
```

The README and INSTALL files that come with the source, and also can be found under /usr/share/doc/xfree-4.3.0-r3/synaptics, are VERY helpful.  If your touchpad doesn't work after making these changes, start by reviewing these files.

-Good Luck

-Brett

----------

## Edweirdo

bielbyb you are awesume!.  The only think I was missing was the scroll thingy on the mouse and now it works!

I avidly dislike Windows, and one day I thought I would install it on my zd7000 just so I could use the scroll thingy, but I was amazed at how much I didn't like the way it worked that I just deleted it again.  It always amazes me how much I dislike windows.

----------

## masterbrian

Hi,

I'm new to gentoo and I've recently purchased a zd7050, I've used your configuration, and I've setup a new sysem with gentoo on my notebook

Everithing works good, but not the sound. (thank you!  :Smile: )

Also if the integrated sound card seems to be correctly recognized and alsa support and 8x0 intel support for alsa is built-in in the kernel (my is 2.6.1-rc1 from last sync), when I'm in kde I get continuosly this message,

In a popup window

Error - artmessage

Sound server fatal error:

cpu overload,aborting

I'm unable to solve this problem, can you help me please?

----------

## masterbrian

 *xcable wrote:*   

> Added a new section on how to get a Orinoco Gold Classic wifi card working with 2.6.2 kernel.  See original post for details.
> 
> heath holcomb

 

I've made a emerge sync yesterday, and last kernel I can download is still 2.6.1-rc1... you are downloading 2.6.2 manually?

----------

## xcable

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.2.ebuild

```

heath

----------

## masterbrian

 *masterbrian wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Everithing works good, but not the sound. (thank you! )
> 
> 

 

It seems that I've the same problem as you... as root sounds work good.  :Neutral: 

----------

## xcable

Check the alsa guide (alsa is required for the zd7000).

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml

heath

----------

## masterbrian

 *xcable wrote:*   

> Check the alsa guide (alsa is required for the zd7000).

 

Thank you, but look at this please:

If I start sound in kde as root it does NOT work

If I start sound in kde as user it does NOT work

If I start sound in console as root WORK

If I start sound in console as user WORK

I've compiled kde with the change that you provide for the /etc/make.conf file.

I think that the problem should be in the CFLAGS or in some settings around make.conf.

Btw, thank you  :Smile: 

And off course, I've read and followed step by step Alsa guide  :Smile: 

----------

## xcable

Make sure that KDE is using alsa.  Open the KDE control center, go to Sound and Multimedia, then Sound System, click on the hardware tab and in the drop down selection box make sure "Advanced Linux Sound Architecture" is selected.

You might have to do this as root.

heath

----------

## masterbrian

 *xcable wrote:*   

> Make sure that KDE is using alsa.

 

Too late, I've unistalled KDE and reinstall with add of artswrappersuid in USE flags.

If it does not work (compile take a while  :Smile: ) I will try your way  :Wink: 

----------

## masterbrian

 *masterbrian wrote:*   

> reinstall with add of artswrappersuid in USE flags.
> 
> If it does not work (compile take a while ) I will try your way 

 

Tryed, with that flags the system was so slow, I've deleted and reinstalled again.

The problem could be the /dev/rtc not readable by the user (only root). This can explain why you have problem with xmms, only as user...

----------

## masterbrian

 *xcable wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.2.ebuild
> ...

 

After an emerge sync I've tryed and I got:

>>> Updating Portage cache...  ...done!

# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.2.ebuild

Calculating dependencies \!!! aux_get(): ebuild for '/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.2' does not exist at:

!!!            /usr/portage//gentoo-dev-sources/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.2.ebuild

emerge: create(): aux_get() error on /gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.2; aborting...

 :Smile: 

----------

## xcable

Go to the directory that contains that e-build then type in that command.

```

cd /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources

```

heath

----------

## masterbrian

 *xcable wrote:*   

> Go to the directory that contains that e-build then type in that command.heath

 

Thank you,

it work like a charm

You have setup your gentoo to use alsa as default? I'm having problem with some apps, like mplayer, live, enemy-territory or unreal2004, they seems to does not use alsa..  :Sad: 

Can you post please your /etc/modules.conf and any other interesting files?Last edited by masterbrian on Mon Feb 16, 2004 5:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xcable

This laptop uses the intel 8x0 audio chip which has no hardware mixer (only one sound steam can use it a one time).  If run KDE, arts takes control over this.  Everything must go through arts (mplayer can be configured to use arts output).  Games only have sound running as root, I have not figured out that problem yet (and have not figured out how they work with out going through arts????).  I play ut2004-demo and as root I have sound with no problem.

heath

----------

## masterbrian

Perfect, as root ut2004 sounds work good, but enemy-territory still mute...  :Sad: 

For mplayer you was right too (thank you again  :Wink: )

did you succesfull emerge live on your distro?

----------

## xcable

no

----------

## masterbrian

Hi Xcable  :Smile: 

In the work list modem does not appeare. You are able to manage it work?

Thank you.

----------

## xcable

I don't have a hardline (copper telephone line) only broadband.  I have not explored the compatability of the internal modem.

heath

----------

## masterbrian

Sorry if I'm still bordering you, but what midi device are you using in your configuration?

----------

## xcable

none

have not enable/tried any midi device

heath

----------

## davidgp

Many Thanks for the help.... my gentoo installation was quite painless in my zd7050ea....

I need to use a wireless card, but I don't want to buy a new one when I already have one integrated with my computer. I tested the ndiswrapper with no luck... the kernel sees the wireless card... but iwconfig cann't make use of it... I tried to do it with SMP activated to make use of the HT of my processor, so I think there is the problem... 

Actuallly I'm using my wireless card using linuxant wrapper, and seems to work very well... I'm using my wireless card at 54g without problem... the problem will be when my trial license of linuxant caducates in 30 days.... well I hope that the ndiswrapper solve its SMP incompability problem soon... so I can use it instead of buying a license of linuxant...

Davidgp

----------

## davidgp

BTW: anyone knows if it is possible to use the integrated volumen controls of the keyboard??

David GP

----------

## xcable

no, it's not

Bug HP about not haveing Linux support.  Maybe with enough interest from users they will start to support Linux.

heath

----------

## davidgp

Well... two things... I got ndiswrapper to work and the volume keys too... but well... step by step...

I downloaded the last version of ndiswrapper (http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/). The 0.6 one (this version solves they problems with smp processors)... installed following the instructions in the INSTALL file and worked quite well... my only problem was the comunication with the router.... but a guy in the mailing list of that project gave me the clue to solve it... you need to download one of the windows drivers of the Broadcomm wireless card... 

My problem was to connect to my router that uses essid and wep key of 128 bits... with this line iwconfig finds it without problems:

```

iwconfig wlan0 essid MY_ESSID key open s:MY_ASCII_KEY

dhcpd wlan0

```

In the case of the volume keys... I got them work thanks to an ACER forum here... in these forum they use the program: xev to see what codes generate the volume keys... and them... you create a file with these lines:

```

keycode 174 = XF86AudioLowerVolume

keycode 176 = XF86AudioRaiseVolume

keycode 160 = XF86AudioMute

```

I call that file Xmodmap... then using the next command line

```

/usr/bin/X11/xmodmap /route_to_the_file/Xmodmap

```

you can use the keys without problem... well... in my case... if you have kde... I don't know with other windows managers... with kde 3.2.0 automatically uses that keys to up or down the volume or mute or unmute... 

You can create a .xsession file to automatically load that keys

```

bash$ vi .xsession

   exec /usr/bin/X11/xmodmap /etc/X11/Xmodmap & 

```

in that forum they talk more about how to configure it in others windows managers... this is the link in case you want to check it: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=129853

The Wireless buttom seems to work without problem doing nothing... it must work throught hardware... the other two buttoms I didn't test yest... I don't use too much under windows either... so... I'm not in a hurry to configure them...

David GP

----------

## davidgp

I forgot... the only thing I didn't get to work yet is the card media reader... I'm not using it anyway... but in the future... I maybe buy a digital camera... so it will become useful... if anyone has any clue how to make it work... please... tell me...

David GP

----------

## masterbrian

Greetings,

are you able to make ir-port (the builtin one) work? 

BTW, thank you very much for volume control over keyboard! I love it  :Wink: 

Thanks

----------

## davidgp

Well, I didn't try to make the infrared port work... I don't have any other infrared device... so it is quite unuseful to me right now... it is like the internal modem... I don't use it either... so I didn't worry to test it... maybe when I change my mobile phone I will need the infrared port... Maybe other users of this laptop can help you...

David GP

----------

## masterbrian

Thank you, I will try to find how make infrared work  :Smile: 

BTW, with ndiswrapper, are you able to make working airtraf? I've registered driverloader, it work quite well, but support only channel betweend 1 and 11 and have some limit. I would like to know the differences from ndiswrapper and driverloader

----------

## davidgp

umm... by airtraf I don't know exactly what that is... my wireless knowlage is very basic... well... the main difference between driverloader and ndiswrapper is that the first option is comercial and ndiswrapper is gnu. I use the two modules without any problem and the two seems to get my max speed to the broadcom wireless card of my laptop (well, ndiswrapper has a issue, don't puss the wireless button when the module is active in the kernel or your screen will freeze). 

Ndiswrapper is in development state so there are still things to fix... for example, the wierless button or that some status programs doesn't work well with it (for example kwlaninfo doesn't seems to work ok). Anyway... except for that two problems the version 0.6 works like a charm and it is gnu. In the other hand, driveloader seems to be finished... 

About your airtraf problem... you can join the ndiswrapper e-mail list and they will solve your questions quickly.

David GP

----------

## davidgp

well... reading the faq of ndiswrapper I found your answer for airtraf... check there...

David GP

----------

## xcable

SWEET!!!   My audio buttons now work.  I will edit the main post to include a new section dealing with the audio control buttons (up, down, and mute).  I will be sure to give davidgp (David GP) credit.

heath

----------

## Edweirdo

I got my build-in wireless broadcom BC94306 802.11g (rev 02) up with the 802.11b network at work using the ndiswrapper from CVS.  I am so happy!  The only thing left is that digial media slot.

I also managed to update the BIOS on my zd7058cl.  This was fun because the flash updater only runs on windows and I don't have windows on my computer.  Read about how I did it here if you need to do the same thing.

----------

## davidgp

Yeah... I read about it... it is a really nice trick thanks...

The only problem that I have with ndiswrapper is that I cann't push the wireless on/off button of the computer if I have the ndiswrapper module loaded coz my keyboard freezes... 

Yeah... I gave up in the multimedia slot... that isn't supported yet under linux...

David GP

----------

## second_exodous

I was just wondering, I haven't tried yet, if anyone has gotten lirc to work on this notebook?  When I ordered I noticed that you could get the MS media edition that came with a remote.  Is the ir receiver in the notebook or does it only come with the media edition?  I just ordered a lirc receiver for my desktop from http://lnx.manoweb.com/lirc/?partType=section&partName=buy and thought it would be cool if I could use a remote on my notebook too.  No serial connection on the ZD7000 however, so it would have to be in the notebook.  Is it there just needing software to get it to work?

Thanx,

Stan

----------

## gmoney

I just got my zd7000 with the brightview display and all I can say is that this is hands down the most beautiful display I've ever seen.  It's like looking at glossy paper.  I was able to get it running at native resolution (1680x1050) with the following modelines:

    Modeline "1680x1050" 147.14 1680 1784 1968 2256 1050 1051 1054 1087

    Modeline "1680x1050" 188.07 1680 1800 1984 2288 1050 1051 1054 1096

    Modeline "1680x1050" 214.51 1680 1800 1984 2288 1050 1051 1054 1103

    Modeline "1680x1050" 256.20 1680 1808 1992 2304 1050 1051 1054 1112

  So far, everything on it works (I haven't tried the modem or the media card reader but don't need either one).  I broke down and bought driverloader as ndiswrapper was giving me troubles but this is one sweet system.

----------

## xcable

damit

damit

damit

damit

I want one (higher resolution screen)!  I looked at the HP web stie and it's a 1680x1050 resolution screen.

I wonder if I can order just a LCD and replace it??

heath

----------

## gmoney

It's worth a shot.  I doubt the physical dimensions of the screens are any different but they're probably pretty expensive to buy individually.  Thanks again for the nice guide on getting Gentoo setup on the zd7000 series.  I already had a gentoo install and was just looking to migrate it but it was good to know that other people had gentoo up and running on it.  Do you have any problems with 2.6.4 or 2.6.5 rebooting your laptop?  2.6.3 works flawlessly for me but anything higher randomly reboots when accessing my external firewire drive.  At least I can work around it just fine.  Hopefully by tonight I'll be back to an encrypted root filesystem and then all will be well.......

----------

## nlightn

Has anyone tried running x.org's xserver on the Pavilion ZD7000?  I ordered one, and I'd like to switch over if it works.  If not, I may just try and fiddle around with it.

----------

## gmoney

I'm running the X.org server on mine and it works just fine.  Besides things having different names I haven't realy noticed any differences.  I was getting some weird xkb errors for a while (that didn't affect anything) but they're gone now so I assume that something I emerged recently fixed it.  I can post my xorg.conf if it helps at all but I've got the brightview (1680x1050) display.

----------

## nlightn

 *gmoney wrote:*   

> I'm running the X.org server on mine and it works just fine.  Besides things having different names I haven't realy noticed any differences.  I was getting some weird xkb errors for a while (that didn't affect anything) but they're gone now so I assume that something I emerged recently fixed it.  I can post my xorg.conf if it helps at all but I've got the brightview (1680x1050) display.

 

You haven't noticed any big differences?  Are you sure you're using x.org's xserver?  I thought it was supposed to have much better performance, true transparency, etc.  I know this is just your opinion, but I was under the impression that the xorg server was miles ahead of xfree.

Anyways, as for posting your config, I don't think it would be necessary.  I don't have the brightview display (I have the 17.0" WVA WXGA+ 1440x900 display).  I was more or less curious if anyone had it running.  Thanks though.

----------

## gmoney

The X.org server is just a branch of  XFree86 just before they changed the license.  It has some new features, bugfixes, and support for new video cards and the like but the X server you're probably thinking of the Freedesktop X server.  That has all the bells and whistles but is a ways from being done.  I don't think you'll want to use that as I don't believe nvidia or anyone else supports it very much.  It does look promising though and I look forward to the day we have an X server with all of its features supported by Nvidia and crew.

----------

## nlightn

 *gmoney wrote:*   

> ...the X server you're probably thinking of the Freedesktop X server.  That has all the bells and whistles but is a ways from being done...

 

oops!  I realized this right after I posted, but you beat me to the edit.  I hope the freedesktop server is ready soon.  I'll be damned if it ain't sexy as hell.

----------

## gmoney

Heh, I'm up too early today so I have nothing else to do but respond to posts.  I'm definitely looking forward to full hardware acceleration for all my desktop eye candy.  Between that and all the other fantastic projects going on at Freedesktop.org we're in for a great desktop experience in the near future (DBUS, HAL, etc...).  I've been using pam_usb for my authentication for certain things.  The lead developer is going to be working on dbus integration in the future so when you connect your usb token, you're logged in and ready to go.  If you remove it,  the screensaver automatically locks or whatever other action you want to have takes place.  Integrate that with an X server which saves full session (running apps in memory, etc...) and you could walk around your corporate environment/computer lab and have everything follow you around.  That would be nice, but is probably at least a year off.

----------

## second_exodous

Hmm, I always thought this screen was great, I haven't seen a high resolution screen like yours though.  Maybe as long as I don't look at one I'll be happy   :Very Happy: 

About replacing the screen though, if it's not overly expensive then put the new one in here and then use the old one for one of those back seat tv's for kids.  I don't have any, but there's a good place to use it.

I'm not going to replace my notebook until some sort of liquid cooling for notebooks is figured out and better batteries come out.  Those are really the only drawbacks of this notebook, it runs hot/loud and not long.  I was worried about getting an HP, but I think the quality is great, I might get another HP when I get another notebook.  That will be in a year or more, by that time maybe I can get an HP with linux on it instead of windows.

Thanx,

Stan

----------

## eslackey

I have slowly been able to get most of my zd7010 working thanks to this thread.

I do however have a question reguarding vmware. Has anybody been able to get an internet connection in vmware while the laptop is connected to the internet using a wireless connection?

I have been trying to use NAT(because I heard that should be the easiest) with no luck.

Anybody have any tips for me?

Thanks.

----------

## Edweirdo

eslackey if you run the vmware-config.pl configuration script it tends to default to using eth0 for setting up nat and bridged networking.  You can set up a new nat or a new bridged network on wlan0.  The key is that you have to have the interface up and then run the vmware-config.pl script again and add a new virutal network using the wireless interface.

I don't know if that is clear enough.  If it isn't let me know and maybe I can do a better job.

----------

## eslackey

Sorry it took so long for me to reply. It worked perfectly, thanks for the help Edweirdo.

----------

## fastus eddius

anybody able to get lm_sensors working with this hardware? i'd very much like to be able to determine my battery level; any suggestions would be gratefully accepted.

----------

## xcable

I have not play to much with lm sensors, but you don't have to have lm-sensors to monitor the battery just enable the battery option under ACPI in the kernel.  KDE is able to inform me of my battery status.

heath

----------

## GreenPea

eslackey...  I looked into that a while back with other notebooks and NATing a vmware session out over the wireless network connection is not well supported by VMware.  If you dig real hard on the VMware documentation and news groups they will tell you that it is intentional due to security hacks and what not.  It may have change reciently, but I worked at it for a while and could not get it.  If you get it figured out, let us know.

----------

## GreenPea

Ok, here is a new one for the thread.  I have a ZD7000 (US) and the docking station.  when I have the Chicony wireless reciever plugged in for the mouse and keyboard, no other USB device works in vmware.  Tried a Palm Treo and a usb memory stick.  heck for that matter the memory stick does not work all that well even in linux.  Can anyone point me to some helpful documentation or offer pointers?  I am using linux-2.6.5-gentoo-r1 and have almost everything USB compiled into the kernel.

Thanks,

----------

## poet1493

i just got a new zd 7000, it has a p4 3.06 HT 128 nvidia geforce-fx-go-5700 a gig of ram and i just put gentoo on it it boots i can log in ang even become root but i cant get X to work i have tried useing the same config as u have but still nothing it actually locks up adn i ahve to hard boot it ctrl alt backspace doesnt even get me out i was wondering if i could get some help from u i have read all of this thread and still no luck please help

----------

## eslackey

 *GreenPea wrote:*   

> eslackey...  I looked into that a while back with other notebooks and NATing a vmware session out over the wireless network connection is not well supported by VMware.  If you dig real hard on the VMware documentation and news groups they will tell you that it is intentional due to security hacks and what not.  It may have change reciently, but I worked at it for a while and could not get it.  If you get it figured out, let us know.

 

@GreenPea

I got NAT working by doing what Edweirdo suggested, I connected with my wireless card and then ran vmware-config.pl and after that the internet connection worked perfectly in vmware.

If I reboot I have to make sure I start the vmware init script and the connection works fine. My problem was that I didn't know I needed to start the init script(I didn't know it existed) before starting up vmware.

Hope this helps.

----------

## eslackey

 *GreenPea wrote:*   

> Ok, here is a new one for the thread.  I have a ZD7000 (US) and the docking station.  when I have the Chicony wireless reciever plugged in for the mouse and keyboard, no other USB device works in vmware.  Tried a Palm Treo and a usb memory stick.  heck for that matter the memory stick does not work all that well even in linux.  Can anyone point me to some helpful documentation or offer pointers?  I am using linux-2.6.5-gentoo-r1 and have almost everything USB compiled into the kernel.
> 
> Thanks,

 

I have no clue how I fixed it but I couldn't get any of my USB devices to work in vmware using kernel version 2.6.3, ever since I upgraded to 2.6.7-mm-sources I have been able to use everything I have tried to(PDA, memory stick, cell phone)

Sorry I can't be more helpful but I really don't know what I changed in the upgrade.

----------

## eslackey

 *poet1493 wrote:*   

> i just got a new zd 7000, it has a p4 3.06 HT 128 nvidia geforce-fx-go-5700 a gig of ram and i just put gentoo on it it boots i can log in ang even become root but i cant get X to work i have tried useing the same config as u have but still nothing it actually locks up adn i ahve to hard boot it ctrl alt backspace doesnt even get me out i was wondering if i could get some help from u i have read all of this thread and still no luck please help

 

Are you using the nvidia drivers? 

```
emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx
```

The config should work if you are using the nvidia driver.

----------

## nlightn

Has anyone had any luck with the new 61.06 nvidia drivers?  I can see the mouse cursor in X for about half a second, then it crashes back to console.  It also makes my screen sort of a bluish tinted color (looks like the monitor is busted), but when I reboot the problem disappears.  I had to revert back to 53.56 for now.

----------

## eslackey

 *schbond wrote:*   

> Has anyone had any luck with the new 61.06 nvidia drivers?  I can see the mouse cursor in X for about half a second, then it crashes back to console.  It also makes my screen sort of a bluish tinted color (looks like the monitor is busted), but when I reboot the problem disappears.  I had to revert back to 53.56 for now.

 

I had no problems upgrading to the new drivers.

----------

## eslackey

Just wondering what kinds of FPS everyone is getting with glxgears.

Mine seem kind of low.

```
eslackey@laptop eslackey $ glxgears

3012 frames in 5.0 seconds = 602.400 FPS

3107 frames in 5.0 seconds = 621.400 FPS

3121 frames in 5.0 seconds = 624.200 FPS

3108 frames in 5.0 seconds = 621.600 FPS

3082 frames in 5.0 seconds = 616.400 FPS

3104 frames in 5.0 seconds = 620.800 FPS

3121 frames in 5.0 seconds = 624.200 FPS

3107 frames in 5.0 seconds = 621.400 FPS

3120 frames in 5.0 seconds = 624.000 FPS

3080 frames in 5.0 seconds = 616.000 FPS

eslackey@laptop eslackey $
```

I would expect to be up in the 1000s. Is this low or is it what everybody is getting?

----------

## xcable

Looks like you don't have something configured right.  Here is mine:

```

cerebro-hp hholcomb $ glxgears

14488 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2897.600 FPS

17413 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3482.600 FPS

17407 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3481.400 FPS

17183 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3436.600 FPS

17403 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3480.600 FPS

```

heath holcomb

xcable

----------

## eslackey

Thank you xcable...Those are the types of number I would expect.

Well I thought I had it solved, I uninstalled the Nvidia driver from their site and deleted the kernel module, then I emerged nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx and restarted X.

opened up a terminal and ran glxgears, holy cow I was getting about 4000-5000 FPS. So I figured I fixed it.

I opened up OO.org and started working on a document then I went back to run glxgears just to confirm, now I am back to crappy 620 FPS.

Crazy thing is that when I use xorg-x11 opengl I get about 1400 FPS but with nvidia's I get 600.

if anybody could give me suggestions I would appreciate it, here is some info:

```
eslackey@laptop eslackey $ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/card

Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:             Supported

AGP Rates:       8x 4x

Registers:       0x1f000e1b:0x1f004312

eslackey@laptop eslackey $ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          NVIDIA

AGP Rate:        8x

Fast Writes:     Enabled

SBA:             Enabled

eslackey@laptop eslackey $

```

and from my xorg.conf:

```
Section "Device"

   Identifier "geforce4-448-go"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   Option      "NvAgp"          "1"

   Option      "IgnoreEDID"     "true"

   Option      "NoLogo"         "true"

   Option      "RenderAccel"    "true"

   Option      "HWCursor"       "true"

EndSection
```

if anybody has any advice I'd appreciate it.

Thanks.

----------

## xcable

I use XFree 4.3 and nvidia version 1.0.4496.

```

cerebro-hp hholcomb # cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/card

Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:             Supported

AGP Rates:       8x 4x

Registers:       0x1f000e1b:0x1f004102

```

```

cerebro-hp hholcomb # cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          AGPGART

AGP Rate:        8x

Fast Writes:     Disabled

SBA:             Disabled

```

Note the that I'm using the "AGPGART" driver while your using the "NVIDIA" driver for your AGP port.  That might mean something, might not.

heath

----------

## 10basetom

hey guys,

this thread is very helpful, but i feel that tips and advice pertaining to installing gentoo on the zd7000 are scattered in too many places on the internet. i am planning to install gentoo linux on my zd7000 and was wondering if there is _the_ definitive, comprehensive installation guide for this notebook (all tips and pitfalls put in one document).

the other alternative is to follow gentoo's own installation handbook -- has anyone followed that book to the T and gotten a smooth installation on the zd7000?

things i'd like to know include whether i should use the i686 build or the pentium 4 build, is gnome 2.6 faster than the newest kde, what options to use to compile the fastest stable kernel, is hyper-threading and power management fully supported, etc. etc.  my experience with linux is strictly sh scripting, cvs, and other console development -- i have no experience with linux gui setups, kernel compiles, and other such things dealing with installing linux on the desktop.

thanks in advance,

tom

----------

## xcable

There is no definitive ZD7000 guide because HP does not support Linux on there PCs (only there servers). 

Your asking some very generic questions about Linux and GNU programs in general.  If you are wanting just to get Linux working on your Laptop and don't care about learning the in's and out's, then Gentoo is probably not the distribution (aka. distro) to use.  For an easy GUI based install take a look at SUSE, Mandarke, and Febora; those are the big consumer grade distros.

I wrote this as a just a guide for Linux on the ZD7000, it's not a detailed step by step procedure.  For that you will have to get a book on Linux installation or do alot of reading on the i-net.

We (the linux community) are glade to help out anybody we can.  We pride ourselves on that.  Just post questions/problems you have with on specific issues and well help.

We are some "answers" to your questions (mostly my opinion).

- use pentium4 (you need gcc 3.1 or greater)

- gnome loads faster, but anything else varies

- march=pentium4 -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mmmx -msse -msse2 -mfpmath=sse -ffast-math

- hyper-threading in beta (works good I think, don't have any personal experience)

- power management is buggy (suppend/sleep)

Other tibits.

KDE is large and the "slowest" of all the DEs (desktop enviroments) in Linux, but with our hardware you want notice to much a difference, also it's about the level of XP (except for the inital loading); it's getting faster with every release; it's has the most native applications (QT based); most integrated; most configurable; closest to widows type system; best programers framework

Gentoo runs faster than other distros because of the optimizations used to compile the software.

Gentoo makes you learn Linux (that's a good thing you want it).

heath holcomb

----------

## 10basetom

thanks a lot, heath, you've been a lot of help.

i've been reading most of the linux distro reviews out there, and i've decided on gentoo mainly for these reasons:

1. i'm sold on their portage system

2. it's fast

3. it let's me pick and choose what i want installed

4. more frequent access to updates/patches (see #1)

5. i'm always up for a challenge!  :Smile: 

fyi, my second choice is mepis, but it comes with an older kernel so at the moment i'm learning toward gentoo, which gives me the freedom to use the latest version of everything.

cheers,

tom

----------

## xcable

Post any questions or problems you have.  Gook luck and have fun!!

heath

----------

## second_exodous

Anyone planning on playing doom3 on their zd series notebook?  I have the 17" screen and the 5600go in mine, but I don't know if it can take the heat.  Anyone have it shutdown for heat issues?  I just did a emerge -up world and there was a bunch of kde stuff, and it bombed out on kde-libs(although it did go though the shutdown routine, so no harm done).  This is the second time it's happened since I bought it, usually when I prop the back up about a half inch it's fine, but when it goes way too long it tends to over heat.

Anyway, I'm one of the reservees' of doom3, going to play it as soon as the linux port is ready(buying it the day it comes out though).  I don't run windows at all, so I do have to wait for the linux stuff.   I have an old hospital table, the kind thats a C shape that goes over-under the bed for patients use, and took off the fold up mirror and the tray thing underneath so there's a big hole that the fans can draw air from.  I was thinking of getting one of those dryer hoses, the ones for cloths dryers, with the aluminum foil.  I could rig that up to draw air from underneath my desk where it's about 10 degrees cooler(I only have this notebook, no desktop) maybe the aluminum foil would also work as a heat-sink?  Yep, I'll look pretty funny with my special desk for playing doom3, but oh well.

Anyway, anyone else have special tricks to getting this notebook to run cooler?  Also, is there a temp monitor for linux that works for this notebook?  Another also, is there a program that would max out my processor and video card so I can test my desk out and see if I really need that dryer hose(again, it need to run on linux)?  I sopose I can just run ut2k4, but that hasn't shut it down yet.

Thanx,

Stan

----------

## xcable

I have never had a heat problem.  Make sure that the ZD7000 is placed on a smooth flat surface, like a desk.  There are two fans on the left side underneth the case, these areas must be clear of anything that could impede air in take.

In your kernel make sure to enable "Make CPU Idle calls when idle" under the the APM section.

You should not have a problem with heat.  If you do take it back and get a replacement. 

heath

----------

## addicha

Im sorry, i've been looking around but i can't find a way to change the

computername.unknown_domain thing at startup to

conputername.mydomain.com 

i already added the dnsdomainname entry but dont know what else to doLast edited by addicha on Sun Aug 22, 2004 10:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## addicha

Im completely consufused with installing the GIU

now there is x.org and xfree86 can you recommend me one that you consider best from your experience or if anyone knows a place to read a comparison between the two?

----------

## addicha

Never mind to my previous questions, I have solved both problems.

----------

## cybrjackle

I'm just about to purchase one of these baby's and was looking for some feedback:

Anyone running the 3.2 or 3.4 and do they put out a lot of heat?  Are these HOT laptop's?

THis is what I'm thinking about:

Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 3.20 GHz w/HT Technology 

17.0" WVA WSXGA+ BrightView (1680x1050)

128MB NVIDIA(R) GeForce(TM) FX Go5700 

1.0GB DDR SDRAM (2x512MB)

60 GB 7200 RPM Hard Drive 

FREE Upgrade from DVD to DVD/CD-RW Combo Drive!!

----------

## xcable

Since no more else is responding, I guess I will.

I have the 2.8 GHz version, and I have NOT experience any heat problems.  Others who have the 3.2 have said something about POSSIBLE heat problems; but I find it hard to believe that HP would produce a product that would have heat problems.  The possible heat problems could be a case of not placing this laptop on a flat surface, the CPU fans intake air from the bottom of the case.

The new screen resolution must be really really nice.  I have the original 1440x900.  I WISE I could get a newer screen.  If anyone at HP is watching this thread, could I get a new screen (will to pay)!!!

I have 1GB of RAM.  It's a must if you run VMware (win2k and winnt 4.0).

I highly recommend you get the DVD burner!

heath holcomb

----------

## cybrjackle

Thx for the reply,

Can you add an extra hd to them?  Is there another bay that is usable w/out giving up the cd-rom bay?

I'm looking at several laptops and the zd7000 looks like the best bang for the buck + the nvidia Go5700 is a plus for us Linux users.

----------

## xcable

I'm unaware of an extra bay.  Were is it?  I have already taken apart much of the laptop, and I have seen no extra space.

heath

----------

## cybrjackle

It was a?  :Wink:   & I believe you just answered it!

----------

## cybrjackle

Well, I went ahead and bought the zd7260 tonight.

I'll need to upgrade the ram in a week or so, but other than that I like it!

I'll be putting gentoo on here this weekend or beginning next week, i have a busy weekend.

thx for all the info.

----------

## slydini

I have the zd7040 and like it very much. I wish I would have known about the higher resolution screen when I bought mine because the screen display just didn't look quite as good as others I seen while shopping. Anyway it has the 2.8Ghz P4 with 512Mb of ram and DVD-RW.

I set the machine up to dual boot XPpro and Linux version 2.6.7-gentoo-r13. This thread has gotten me off to a good start but I still have some issues. 

1.)First is the acpi problem. Maybe I did something wrong has anyone upgraded to the lastest kernel rev with gentoo sources yet? I can only do a dmesg once and then after that all I see is acpi debug errors. I would post all of the output of the errors but I'm on the windows machine for internet. Can't get x to run yet either. The errors are mostly related to:

"CMBatt - CHBP.BAT1"

"CMBatt - BAT1 connected"

etc...

[acpi debug] integer: 0x00000000000000F1

2.)no sound, even hitting the backspace key at the prompt won't make a beep.

3.)mouse pad doesn't work.

(EE) mouse(0) no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device

It works great off the LiveCD though.

4.)can't startx or kdm. Nvidia screen shows up breifly then it dies.

(II) Mouse(0) no synaptics event device found

I did check my hardware by: cat /dev/psaux and then moving the mouse

It seems to work ok.

I think if I fix the mouse problem x will work.

5.) Last thing is the mode line in my xorg.conf doesn't seem to work.

Log check:

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The user specified HorizSync "31.500-90.000" has been adjusted to "31.500-55.000"

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The user specified VertRefresh "59.000-75.000" has been adjusted to "59.000-60.000"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using "1440x900@55" (vrefresh out of range)

Here is my modeline:

```
ModeLine "1440x900@55" 97.54 1440 1472 1840 1872 900 919 927 946

ModeLine "1280x800@60" 83.9 1280 1312 1624 1656 800 816 824 841

```

The final thing that puzzles me is when I vim xorg.conf it won't show some parameters in the usual purple color.

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Mouse[0]"

Driver "synaptics"

Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

Option "Protocol" "auto-dev"

----------

## cybrjackle

I haven't had time to put gentoo on here yet, but here are some entrys from X from a fast suse install

```

Section "Files"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/URW"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/PEX"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/misc:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/75dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/100dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/Type1"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin7/75dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/baekmuk:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/japanese:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/kwintv"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/uni:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ucs/misc:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ucs/75dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ucs/100dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/hellas/misc:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/hellas/75dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/hellas/100dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/hellas/Type1"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/sgi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/xtest"

  FontPath     "/opt/kde3/share/fonts"

  InputDevices "/dev/ttyS0"

  InputDevices "/dev/ttyS1"

  InputDevices "/dev/ttyS2"

  InputDevices "/dev/ttyS3"

  InputDevices "/dev/ttyS4"

  InputDevices "/dev/ttyS5"

  InputDevices "/dev/ttyS6"

  InputDevices "/dev/ttyS7"

  InputDevices "/dev/ttyS8"

  InputDevices "/dev/psaux"

  InputDevices "/dev/logibm"

  InputDevices "/dev/sunmouse"

  InputDevices "/dev/atibm"

  InputDevices "/dev/amigamouse"

  InputDevices "/dev/atarimouse"

  InputDevices "/dev/inportbm"

  InputDevices "/dev/gpmdata"

  InputDevices "/dev/mouse"

  InputDevices "/dev/usbmouse"

  InputDevices "/dev/adbmouse"

  InputDevices "/dev/input/mice"

  InputDevices "/dev/input/event0"

  InputDevices "/dev/pointer0"

  InputDevices "/dev/pointer1"

  InputDevices "/dev/pointer2"

  InputDevices "/dev/pointer3"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

  Option       "AllowMouseOpenFail"

EndSection

Section "Module"

  Load         "v4l"

  Load         "extmod"

  Load         "type1"

  Load         "freetype"

  Load         "dbe"

  Load         "speedo"

  Load         "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver       "Keyboard"

  Identifier   "Keyboard[0]"

  Option       "Protocol" "Standard"

  Option       "XkbLayout" "us"

  Option       "XkbModel" "pc104"

  Option       "XkbRules" "xfree86"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver       "mouse"

  Identifier   "Mouse[1]"

  Option       "ButtonNumber" "2"

  Option       "Buttons" "5"

  Option       "Device" "/dev/mouse"

  Option       "Name" "Autodetection"

  Option       "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

  Option       "Vendor" "Sysp"

  Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver       "mouse"

  Identifier   "Mouse[3]"

  Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

  Option       "Emulate3Buttons" "on"

  Option       "Name" "Autodetection"

  Option       "Protocol" "explorerps/2"

  Option       "Vendor" "Sysp"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

  Option       "CalcAlgorithm" "CheckDesktopGeometry"

  DisplaySize  320 240

  HorizSync    29-66

  Identifier   "Monitor[0]"

  ModelName    "1680X1050@60HZ"

  Option       "DPMS"

  VendorName   "--> LCD"

  VertRefresh  40-61

  UseModes     "Modes[0]"

EndSection

Section "Modes"

  Identifier   "Modes[0]"

  Modeline    "1680x1050" 147.14 1680 1784 1968 2256 1050 1051 1054 1087

  Modeline    "1600x1024" 133.96 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1025 1028 1059

  Modeline    "1600x1000" 129.95 1600 1696 1864 2128 1000 1001 1004 1035

  Modeline    "1400x1050" 120.46 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1051 1054 1086

  Modeline    "1280x1024" 106.97 1280 1360 1496 1712 1024 1025 1028 1059

  Modeline    "1280x960" 99.36 1280 1352 1488 1696 960 961 964 993

  Modeline    "1152x864" 80.17 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 894

  Modeline    "1024x768" 63.04 1024 1080 1184 1344 768 769 772 795

  Modeline    "800x600" 37.52 800 832 912 1024 600 601 604 621

  Modeline    "640x480" 23.46 640 656 720 800 480 481 484 497

  Modeline    "1400x1050" 120.46 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1051 1054 1086

  Modeline    "1680x1050" 147.14 1680 1784 1968 2256 1050 1051 1054 1087

  Modeline    "1400x1050" 120.46 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1051 1054 1086

  Modeline    "1280x1024" 106.97 1280 1360 1496 1712 1024 1025 1028 1059

  Modeline    "1280x960" 99.36 1280 1352 1488 1696 960 961 964 993

  Modeline    "1152x864" 80.17 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 894

  Modeline    "1024x768" 63.04 1024 1080 1184 1344 768 769 772 795

  Modeline    "800x600" 37.52 800 832 912 1024 600 601 604 621

  Modeline    "640x480" 23.46 640 656 720 800 480 481 484 497

EndSection

Section "Screen"

  DefaultDepth 24

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      15

    Modes      "1400x1050" 

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      16

    Modes      "1680x1050" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      24

    Modes      "1680x1050" "1600x1024" "1600x1000" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      32

    Modes      "1400x1050" 

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      8

    Modes      "1400x1050" 

  EndSubSection

  Device       "Device[0]"

  Identifier   "Screen[0]"

  Monitor      "Monitor[0]"

EndSection

Section "Device"

  BoardName    "0x0347"

  BusID        "1:0:0"

  Driver       "nv"

  Identifier   "Device[0]"

  Screen       0

  VendorName   "NVidia"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

  Identifier   "Layout[all]"

  InputDevice  "Keyboard[0]" "CoreKeyboard"

  InputDevice  "Mouse[1]" "CorePointer"

  InputDevice  "Mouse[3]" "SendCoreEvents"

  Option       "Clone" "off"

  Option       "Xinerama" "off"

  Screen       "Screen[0]"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Group      "video"

    Mode       0660

EndSection

```

Like I said, that was from a Suse Install which uses xfree4.3.99 something and I do have the Higher monitor so I'm not sure if the smaller settings will work on your or not. My touchpad mouse and "USB" mouse bother work with the settings above.  My biggest trouble on this box is getting "WIRELESS" to work.  Other than haveing the Intergrated Broadcom, I decieded to get a Netgear 611 with the prism54 driver, because it sounds like it is better supported in Linux and it's even in the newer kernels.  

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Prism54 1.2 has been released. The 2.6.7-bk3 and 2.6.7-mm1 have prism54 1.2. A patch was just submitted to add prism54 1.2 to the 2.4 stock kernel.
> 
> 

 

So hopefully one of these days I will get the wireless working and some more time to install gentoo.  I'm debating on weather or not I need windows on here or not.  I don't use windows and don't have it running on any other box other than my wifes, but I'm not sure If I might need it for BIOS updates or something like that???  Plus my wife can always use it if I leave winblinds on here (that might not be a good thing)  :Wink: 

----------

## slydini

```
Section "ServerFlags" 

  Option       "AllowMouseOpenFail" 

EndSection 

```

I'll have to try this and see if X comes up. Does anyone have an Xorg.conf that works for this laptop that I could look at?

----------

## cybrjackle

Xfree86-zd7045

That's an XFree from a 7045 which is the same as your screen.  Keep in mind that Xfree & xorg are pretty much the same thing so you should have no problems cutting the vaules out and placing them in yours.

 :Wink: 

----------

## slydini

Why does your mode lines look so different. I thought you had the new high res screen. Mine is the old one.

----------

## cybrjackle

Mine, not the last one I posted has 1680x1050???  I noticed I do need to add that to the Depth of 24 though.

As soon as I get my 60GB 7200rpm drive I'll be putting Gentoo on here.  Suse was nice for detecting everything  :Wink: 

----------

## slydini

cyberjackle,

I copied your file into my xorg.conf and after much editing do to missing "" marks all over the place and fixing other parsing errors here is what I get:

(EE) Mouse[1]: Unknown protocol "ExplorerPS2"

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "Mouse[1]"

(EE) Mouse[3]: Unknown protocol "explorerps2"

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "Mouse[3]"

No core pointer

Fatal server error:

failed to initialize core devices

I can't wait to see someones xorg.conf file that has this laptop. It seems everyone is using xfree86-4 right now. What gives? Why doesn't the server flag "AllowMouseOpenFail" allow me to bring x up without the mouse?

I also noticed you are using the nv driver instead of the nvidia driver. No hardware graphics acceleration. Not good.

----------

## cybrjackle

I just copied that to e-mail after the system was installed so I didn't loose it or forget to do it when I go to install gentoo.

New hd should be here in 2 days!

----------

## AnimalMachine

I have  a 7260 ... but my previous experience with an Athlon based HP laptop made me get a tray to use when sitting in the recliner, or laying in bed with the laptop. This one accomodates the 17" displays fine:

Targus Portable LapDesk for Notebooks

----------

## cybrjackle

Working xorg.conf (I'm in Fedora Core2, needed to get some stuff done)  :Wink: 

But I've mixed a lot of things I've found on the net, my testing with gentoo/suse and here is a working one, with:

Touchpad mouse working

USB mouse working

1680x1050@24 Depth

```

# Xorg configuration created by system-config-display

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "single head configuration"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

# RgbPath is the location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the 

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (they are concatenated together)

# By default, Red Hat 6.0 and later now use a font server independent of

# the X server to render fonts.

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   FontPath     "unix/:7100"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "fbdevhw"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#   Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

# To disable the XKEYBOARD extension, uncomment XkbDisable.

#   Option   "XkbDisable"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#   Option   "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#   Option   "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#   Option   "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#   Option   "XkbLayout"   "de"

#   Option   "XkbVariant"   "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#   Option   "XkbOptions"   "ctrl:swapcaps"

# Or if you just want both to be control, use:

#   Option   "XkbOptions"   "ctrl:nocaps"

#

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option       "Emulate3Buttons" "yes"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "LCD Panel 1600x1200"

   HorizSync    31.5 - 90.0

   VertRefresh  60.0 - 60.0

   Option       "dpms"

        UseModes     "Modes[0]"

EndSection

Section "Modes"

  Identifier   "Modes[0]"

  Modeline    "1680x1050" 147.14 1680 1784 1968 2256 1050 1051 1054 1087

  Modeline    "1600x1024" 133.96 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1025 1028 1059

  Modeline    "1600x1000" 129.95 1600 1696 1864 2128 1000 1001 1004 1035

  Modeline    "1400x1050" 120.46 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1051 1054 1086

  Modeline    "1280x1024" 106.97 1280 1360 1496 1712 1024 1025 1028 1059

  Modeline    "1280x960" 99.36 1280 1352 1488 1696 960 961 964 993

  Modeline    "1152x864" 80.17 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 894

  Modeline    "1024x768" 63.04 1024 1080 1184 1344 768 769 772 795

  Modeline    "800x600" 37.52 800 832 912 1024 600 601 604 621

  Modeline    "640x480" 23.46 640 656 720 800 480 481 484 497

  Modeline    "1400x1050" 120.46 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1051 1054 1086

  Modeline    "1680x1050" 147.14 1680 1784 1968 2256 1050 1051 1054 1087

  Modeline    "1400x1050" 120.46 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1051 1054 1086

  Modeline    "1280x1024" 106.97 1280 1360 1496 1712 1024 1025 1028 1059

  Modeline    "1280x960" 99.36 1280 1352 1488 1696 960 961 964 993

  Modeline    "1152x864" 80.17 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 894

  Modeline    "1024x768" 63.04 1024 1080 1184 1344 768 769 772 795

  Modeline    "800x600" 37.52 800 832 912 1024 600 601 604 621

  Modeline    "640x480" 23.46 640 656 720 800 480 481 484 497

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Videocard0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "Videocard vendor"

   BoardName   "NVIDIA GeForce FX (generic)"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Videocard0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes    "1680x1050" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1680x1050" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group        0

   Mode         0666

EndSection

```

----------

## addicha

I have the same notebook as xcable

I have read the brief talk about a flicker, and I've tryed everytrhing and nothing seems to get rif off a flicker about every 30 seconds on kde, usually hapens more oftern if i use the mouse(touchpad), if i dont touch it it doesnt flicker much if not at all.

Is this a problem with kde or my configuration. I hava disabled apm, loaded glx ...etc

I read something about konqueror having a flicker problem but im not sure if thats it.

Thanks

----------

## AnimalMachine

As far as I know I don't have any flicker ... but I had my machine lockup constantly when trying to setup X.

Through searching this forum, I found that there are some conflicts between the latest gentoo-dev-sources and the nvidia-kernel drivers. For atleast 2.6.7-gentoo-r13 & 2.6.8-gentoo-r1, my machine locks up if I try to use the nvidia driver. The module loads fine, but freezes when X is starting. None of the suggested fixes work: making sure 8k stacks are used, not using USB 2.0 (which would be a killer for me, but I tried it to see if it'd do the trick - no dice), running /sbin/NVmakedevices.sh ... nothing worked.

So I gave up and use the non-accelerated "nv" driver with xorg, and no lock-ups. I'm not looking to do 3d yet anyway, so hopefully this issue sorts out.

My xorg.conf is less sophisticated than what cybrjackle posted, so I won't be redundant. My only difference is that I have an additional USB mouse setup for a USB trackball I like to use.

BTW, with that touchpad, does the scroll-wheel-like functionality work for you? It didn't for me. I'm not sure if I have to set something else up.Last edited by AnimalMachine on Mon Aug 23, 2004 2:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cybrjackle

No, the wheel doesn't work on the track,

----------

## addicha

Actually my nvidia drivers works quite well.

and with regard to the scroll thing .. it does work. Read on page two on this thread(either 2 or 3) and youll see the directions for installing the synaptics drivers.

But anyways im gonna quote "bielbyb"

Here is the driver site: http://w1.894.telia.com/~u89404340/touchpad/

make sure you have the (CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV).

and (CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2) enebled in the kernel. 

and finally use these settings from "bielbyb"

Section "InputDevice" 

  Driver        "synaptics" 

  Identifier    "touchpad" 

  Option        "Device"        "/dev/mouse" 

  Option        "Protocol"      "auto-dev" 

  Option        "LeftEdge"      "1900" 

  Option        "RightEdge"     "5400" 

  Option        "TopEdge"       "1900" 

  Option        "BottomEdge"    "4000" 

  Option        "FingerLow"     "25" 

  Option        "FingerHigh"    "30" 

  Option        "MaxTapTime"    "180" 

  Option        "MaxTapMove"    "220" 

  Option        "VertScrollDelta" "100" 

  Option        "MinSpeed"      "0.02" 

  Option        "MaxSpeed"      "0.18" 

  Option        "AccelFactor" "0.0010" 

  Option        "SHMConfig"     "on" 

#  Option       "Repeater"      "/dev/ps2mouse" 

EndSection

of course make sure to download the synaptics drivers, extract, go to folder

and type 

make

make install

pretty simple .. got it to work the first time

----------

## AnimalMachine

 *addicha wrote:*   

> Actually my nvidia drivers works quite well.

 

What kernel are you using? AFAIK, the problems only start with 2.6.7+ or so.

...

At anyrate ... It's late and I can't remember if it was mentioned on this thread or not, but I got the built-in broadcom wireless chip working okay (so far) using ndiswrappers 0.9. The trick is this: you have to disable SMP in the kernel.   :Sad:  [edit: atleast for 2.6.8-gentoo-r1]

----------

## addicha

well for ndiswrapper 0.8 I have smp enabled and it works fine. And i have used both 2.6.7 and currently using 2.6.8 with not problems at all execpt the flicker.. I just installed gnome to see if it is with both environments, if not i quess ill conclude it's kde. 

Tell me if you need me to post my kernel config file.. Pretty much the same as xcable with some minor changes. such as the two things mentioned before

well like you said nv drivers doesnt cause it  and now im almost sure its something with nvidia drivers and kernel cuz it did it with gnome as well... 

so fo those who are having this flicker problem.. try nv for now and let hope a better drivers gets released by nvidia

----------

## AnimalMachine

 *addicha wrote:*   

> well for ndiswrapper 0.8 I have smp enabled and it works fine. And i have used both 2.6.7 and currently using 2.6.8 with not problems at all execpt the flicker.. 

 

Sorry to be pedantic, but your saying you have ndiswrapper 0.8 working with SMP in kernels 2.6.7 & 2.6.8, right? Are you using gentoo-dev-sources as well? Don't bother with the .config file, I'll do some recompiles when I get home from work this evening.

Thanks for the help addicha.

----------

## GreenPea

Just for reference, I am using the ZD7000 2.6.5-gentoo-r1, SMP enabled, ndiswrapper .8 - > works like a champ especially with the wireless-config script and useing the NVidia--6106 driver with no flicker.  Havent been able to get 6111 to compile yet, but at this point, who cares, no flicker.

----------

## AnimalMachine

Well, that was it. Ndiswrapper 0.8 will work with gentoo-dev-sources 2.8.1-gentoo-r1 with SMP enabled where ndiswrapper 0.9 would not. 

Thanks again for the help.

----------

## addicha

GreenPea which specific card do you have?

AnimalMachine: your welcome, and  yes i do use the gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.8. Yes i had the same problem with ndiswrapper... I knew 0.8 and up worked with smp so i tryed 0.9... and after pulling/lossing some hair i gave up and went back to 0.8. 

btw, did you get the scroll thing on the touchpad to function?

----------

## AnimalMachine

I didn't get around to fooling with the touchpad. I've been using my usb trackball almost exclusively, so it hasn't been a big issue for me yet.

PS: This thread suggests that the new nvidia driver problems may be fixed up in 2.6.8.1-mm4. I'm not anxious enough to get it going yet, but maybe I'll test that out tonight.

----------

## GreenPea

 *addicha wrote:*   

> GreenPea which specific card do you have?
> 
> AnimalMachine: your welcome, and  yes i do use the gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.8. Yes i had the same problem with ndiswrapper... I knew 0.8 and up worked with smp so i tryed 0.9... and after pulling/lossing some hair i gave up and went back to 0.8. 
> 
> btw, did you get the scroll thing on the touchpad to function?

 

Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)  I use the bcmwl5a.inf for the windows driver.

----------

## GreenPea

ok kernel now at 2.6.8-r2-Gentoo smp , Nvidia drivers at 6111 and ndiswrapper .10  all working well, even got the glx working   :Very Happy: 

----------

## AnimalMachine

With 2.6.8-gentoo-r2 & SMP, I got ndiswrapper 0.10 working also, but the nvidia binary still locked up my system. Oh well.  :Wink: 

----------

## cybrjackle

Ok, had more time.

Gentoo is back up and running, I have 1680x1050 w/ no flickering, I've been typing for the last 30 minutes or so.

```

# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

#    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons" "yes"

    

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Driver        "synaptics"

Identifier    "touchpad"

Option        "Device"        "/dev/psaux"

Option        "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

Option        "LeftEdge"      "1900"

Option        "RightEdge"     "5400"

Option        "TopEdge"       "1900"

Option        "BottomEdge"    "4000"

Option        "FingerLow"     "25"

Option        "FingerHigh"    "30"

Option        "MaxTapTime"    "180"

Option        "MaxTapMove"    "220"

Option        "VertScrollDelta" "100"

Option        "MinSpeed"      "0.02"

Option        "MaxSpeed"      "0.18"

Option        "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

Option        "SHMConfig"     "on"

#  Option       "Repeater"      "/dev/ps2mouse"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5-90

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 60

Option       "dpms"

UseModes     "Modes[0]"

EndSection

Section "Modes"

Identifier   "Modes[0]"

Modeline    "1680x1050" 147.14 1680 1784 1968 2256 1050 1051 1054 1087

Modeline    "1600x1024" 133.96 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1025 1028 1059

Modeline    "1600x1000" 129.95 1600 1696 1864 2128 1000 1001 1004 1035

Modeline    "1400x1050" 120.46 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1051 1054 1086

Modeline    "1280x1024" 106.97 1280 1360 1496 1712 1024 1025 1028 1059

Modeline    "1280x960" 99.36 1280 1352 1488 1696 960 961 964 993

Modeline    "1152x864" 80.17 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 894

Modeline    "1024x768" 63.04 1024 1080 1184 1344 768 769 772 795

Modeline    "800x600" 37.52 800 832 912 1024 600 601 604 621

Modeline    "640x480" 23.46 640 656 720 800 480 481 484 497

Modeline    "1400x1050" 120.46 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1051 1054 1086

Modeline    "1680x1050" 147.14 1680 1784 1968 2256 1050 1051 1054 1087

Modeline    "1400x1050" 120.46 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1051 1054 1086

Modeline    "1280x1024" 106.97 1280 1360 1496 1712 1024 1025 1028 1059

Modeline    "1280x960" 99.36 1280 1352 1488 1696 960 961 964 993

Modeline    "1152x864" 80.17 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 894

Modeline    "1024x768" 63.04 1024 1080 1184 1344 768 769 772 795

Modeline    "800x600" 37.52 800 832 912 1024 600 601 604 621

Modeline    "640x480" 23.46 640 656 720 800 480 481 484 497

   EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "GeForce FX Go5700"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    

    #VideoRam    65536

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "GeForce FX Go5700"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1680x1050" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1680x1050" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

----------

## addicha

Thank you all, i fixed the flicker problem with the latest nvidia drivers... Well i guess i have everything working now. (well almost everything) I LOVE THIS LAPTOP!!!! 

thanks again to everyone who made and are still contributing to this thread, forum, and OS in general 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## davidgp

hey!... just two things... I had the same flicker problem two weeks ago... but I forgot to put the solution here... sorry... I could solve you the problem before...

About ndiswrapper, the version 0.9 has no support for SMP, the developers did some changes and broke the SMP again, the new version, 0.10 has support for SMP processors, I'm using it right now without problem.

David GP

----------

## slydini

Ok, guys I finally had some time to attack my problem of not being able to get x working. Thanks for posting that latest xorg.conf file cyberjackle. I used most of the settings you have in there and was at least able to startx without error. Now I just have to figure out how to change the resolution to check if I can run at the higher resolutions. The fonts look terrible at the lower resolution right now. I can't see the bottom of the screen. It seems to be stuck near the top of the desktop. Why can't I Crtl-Alt-+ into another resolution?

I had to Crtl - Alt - BS to kill the xserver but it never did recover so I had to reboot from virtual console.

----------

## codergeek42

Awesome post, xcable. I'm actually thinking of buying one of these, and I just had a question (to all that use this laptop with Gentoo): What kind of battery life do you get from these?

----------

## xcable

2 hours with little or use.  1 to 1.5 hours with regular use (e-mail, web browsing, word processing etc..).  1 hour with heavy use (game or compiling).

heath

----------

## codergeek42

 *xcable wrote:*   

> 2 hours with little or use.  1 to 1.5 hours with regular use (e-mail, web browsing, word processing etc..).  1 hour with heavy use (game or compiling).
> 
> heath

 Sounds decent...thanx, xcable.

----------

## Slynix

btw does the fans on zd7000 run noisy alot?

----------

## AnimalMachine

I don't find them to be noisy in light cpu usage. You hear it crank up though on compiles, and there it's quite noticable. It doesn't bother me, but it's pretty subjective.

----------

## cazze

Slydini,

i saw your post about the synaptics touchpad. I had the same problem X not wanting to start because of the synaptics stuff not found, but now it is working like charm. Do you have the next things installed?

- emerge synaptics?

- In the kernel config: Device Drivers -> Input device support -> Event Interface?

And ofcource the following in your xorg.conf:

Section "InputDevice" 

 Driver        "synaptics" 

 Identifier    "touchpad" 

 Option        "Device"        "/dev/mouse" 

 Option        "Protocol"      "auto-dev" 

 Option        "LeftEdge"      "1900" 

 Option        "RightEdge"     "5400" 

 Option        "TopEdge"       "1900" 

 Option        "BottomEdge"    "4000" 

 Option        "FingerLow"     "25" 

 Option        "FingerHigh"    "30" 

 Option        "MaxTapTime"    "180" 

 Option        "MaxTapMove"    "220" 

 Option        "VertScrollDelta" "100" 

 Option        "MinSpeed"      "0.02" 

 Option        "MaxSpeed"      "0.18" 

 Option        "AccelFactor" "0.0010" 

 Option        "SHMConfig"     "on" 

EndSection 

kammicazze

----------

## KShots

Hi. I just switched from a working Mandrake installation (using the XF86Config-4 file posted here) to a Gentoo installation. Just finished emerging KDE, and tried the XF86Config-4 file posted at the start of this thread on it. Without configuring KDE quite yet (I expected to just get an X screen), I typed "startx"... and it gave me a "screen not found" error. I have the 1440x900 screen, not the 1680xwhatever, so the config should match... and it was a cut-and-paste, not a manual type it in. The only thing I could think of is here I must use xorg.conf, before I was using XF86Config-4. Does anyone else have this issue? Has anyone solved it? I'd hate to have to throw away my new stage-1 install after getting this far  :Sad: 

----------

## xcable

The file should be "XF86Config" if your using XFree86, I'm not sure if "XF86Config-4" will work.  It might be a Mandrake specific thing.

XFree and Xorg both work.  I first started with xfree but now I run xorg.

```

emerge unmerge xfree (if you have xfree installed)

emerge xorg-x11

nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf

startx

```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

Section "Files"

 RgbPath       "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/truetype/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

   FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

   FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load     "extmod"

   #Load     "dri"

   Load     "glx"

   Load     "dbe"

   Load     "record"

   Load     "xtrap"

   Load     "speedo"

   Load     "type1"

   Load     "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier     "Keyboard0"

   Driver         "keyboard"

   Option      "XkbModel"   "pc104"

   Option      "XkbLayout"   "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier     "Mouse0"

   Driver         "mouse"

   Option          "Protocol"       "IMPS/2"

   Option          "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons"

   Option      "Emulate3Timeout"   "50"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"      "4 5"   

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName   "Monitor Model"

   HorizSync   30.0-96.0

   VertRefresh   50.0-160.0

   Modeline   "1440x900" 106.47  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 901 904 932  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier     "Card0"

   Driver         "nvidia"

   VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName      "GeForce FX Go5600"

   BusID      "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option      "NoLogo"      "on"

   Option      "CursorShadow"      

   Option      "IgnoreEDID"      "true"

   

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "DigitalVibrance"       # <i>

        #Option     "NoFlip"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoLogo"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UBB"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Stereo"                # <i>

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "NvAGP"                 # <i>

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitor"      # <str>

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitors"     # <str>

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # <str>

        #Option     "TVOutFormat"           # <str>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadow"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadowAlpha"     # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowXOffset"    # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowYOffset"    # <i>

        #Option     "UseEdidFreqs"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FlatPanelProperties"    # <str>

        #Option     "TwinView"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"    # <str>

        #Option     "MetaModes"             # <str>

        #Option     "UseInt10Module"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoRenderExtension"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Overlay"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CIOverlay"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceEmulatedOverlay"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TransparentIndex"      # <i>

        #Option     "OverlayDefaultVisual"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NvEmulate"             # <i>

        #Option     "NoBandWidthTest"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-0"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-1"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-0"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-1"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-0"       # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-1"       # <str>

        #Option     "TVOverScan"            # <f>

        #Option     "IgnoreDisplayDevices"    # <str>

        #Option     "MultisampleCompatibility"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RegistryDwords"        # <str>

        #Option     "NoPowerConnectorCheck"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AllowDFPStereo"        # [<bool>]

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Screen0"

   Device        "Card0"

   Monitor       "Monitor0"

 DefaultDepth 24

 SubSection "Display"

  Depth  24

  Modes  "1440x900" "1024x768"

  Viewport 0 0

 EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

 Identifier "X.org Configured"

 Screen       0     "Screen0" 0 0

 InputDevice     "Mouse0"  "CorePointer"

 InputDevice     "Keyboard0"   "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

heathLast edited by xcable on Wed Sep 29, 2004 9:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## codergeek42

FWIW, It's "xorg-x11", not just "xorg" that you should emerge...

----------

## xcable

Thanks codergeek42.

heath

----------

## codergeek42

 *xcable wrote:*   

> Thanks codergeek42.
> 
> heath

 Just doing my job  :Wink: 

...actually no I'm not. I should really get back to it soon -_- ...

----------

## KShots

Hey, thanks for the quick replies. I'll try that new config file when I return home. In the meantime, I found that if I comment out the Driver "nvidia" and replace it with Driver "vesa" I can start X with no problems... so the issue seems to reside with my nvidia driver... but I have the module loaded (I can see "nvidia" listed when I do an lsmod), so I'm kinda at a loss. Then again, maybe the new config will fix it. I'll let ya know  :Smile: 

----------

## xcable

What kernel are you using?  What version of nvidia driver are you using?

Make sure "Use 4Kb for kernel stacks instead of 8Kb" in not enabled in the "Kernel hacking" section.

I use vanilla-source (current is 2.6.8.1).  I use nvidia-kernel-1.0.5336-r4 and nvidia-glx-1.0.5336-r2.

heath

----------

## KShots

OK, here goes:

uname -a *Quote:*   

> Linux beastie 2.6.8.1 #1 SMP Tue Sep 28 06:01:03 EDT 2004 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.06GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

  That would be the development-sources (supposedly a stable branch... this seems to be the only problem I've seen so far, though).

I stayed away from reducing the kernel stacks option in the kernel hacking section (it didn't make sense to me).

A dmesg | grep nvidia shows that the nvidia module loaded: *Quote:*   

> nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
> 
> 0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-5336  Wed Jan 14 18:29:26 PST 2004

 

----------

## KShots

Hey, on a side note, I'm quite excited... my reason for dropping Mandrake was that KDevelop and the development environment was very poorly configured (I had to give the exact path to the GLU library rather than using -lGLU... though plain old -lGL worked fine... SDL had similar issues)... and worst of all, the debugger was just plain dead. I just tried the exact same project in Gentoo through my VNC session, and it worked great! Just added in the libraries to the project as "-l" additions, fired up the debugger, and was able to step through the beast! For that reason alone, I'm already glad I switched... now if only I can get the display drivers working (especially the GL libraries, as they are involved in my project).  :Smile: 

EDIT: I just found something else of interest... I was checking the gentoo nvidia install guide, and I found that the MTRR has an uncachable section:

```
rich@beastie rich $ cat /proc/mtrr

reg00: base=0x00000000 (   0MB), size=1024MB: write-back, count=1

reg01: base=0x3ff80000 (1023MB), size= 512KB: uncachable, count=1

reg02: base=0xe0000000 (3584MB), size=   4MB: write-combining, count=1
```

Apparently, the solution to this is to change a BIOS setting... but as we all know, the BIOS has nothing that can be changed in these frelling laptops  :Sad: . Anyways, it worked under Mandrake... I can't imagine why it's choking to death here!

Also of note:

```
rich@beastie rich $ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/card

Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:             Supported

AGP Rates:       8x 4x

Registers:       0x1f000e1b:0x00000000

rich@beastie rich $ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/host-bridge

Host Bridge:     Intel Corp. 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface

Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:             Supported

AGP Rates:       8x 4x

Registers:       0x1f004a1b:0x00000900

rich@beastie rich $ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Disabled
```

Note that it says the status is "disabled"

----------

## KShots

Well... I finally got home and tried the new config... no dice  :Sad: . Any other ideas?

I've another idea... it's a long shot, but could someone with a 2.6.8.1 kernel post their working config file? Maybe I screwed mine up somehow. I'll paste it in, recompile, and reboot... cross my fingers and try again.

EDIT: OK, I got the config file... err... it's big, so please don't post one here  :Smile: 

----------

## KShots

*sigh*

No dice on the new kernel  :Sad: . I also re-emerged nvidia-kernel after I re-compiled the kernel because the nvidia kernel module is... well... a module.

I noted also that there were several incompatibilities with whatever 2.6.8.1 kernel I was given and the kernel I am using (a make menuconfig, or a simple make told me that several lines in the .config file were invalid). None of these lines affected graphics, though, so I think it matched up. This time I even tried a kernel that didn't support SMP just to be on the extreme safe side  :Sad: .

I am using the development-sources kernel... has anyone successfully used this kernel? Maybe that's my problem. What other 2.6.x kernel choices do I have that you guys know work?

----------

## KShots

More information:

I looked at the Xorg log file in /var/log... and I noted that none of the modules I requested were loaded. This is seriously confusing... it's like Xorg is ignoring its configuration file... but it does pay attention if I switch over to "vesa"... but only to load the vesa driver, none of the other modules. Also, I am stuck at some unknown low resolution, even though the rest of the settings are set for 1440x900. I'm truly at a loss here! In case it can help someone backtrack what went terribly, horribly wrong, I am providing my log file here. Please, compare it with your own and you'll see what I mean (I compared it to another guys working nvidia setup under gentoo myself). Thanks

```

Release Date: 18 December 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.7

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.5-gentoo i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux beastie 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 #2 SMP Sat Oct 2 13:42:46 EDT 2004 i686

Build Date: 28 September 2004

 Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

 to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

 (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

 (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Oct  2 14:05:26 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) XKB: model: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) XKB: layout: "us"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/truetype/" does not exist.

 Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/" does not exist.

 Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/" does not exist.

 Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/" does not exist.

 Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2570 card 103c,006a rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2571 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24d2 card 103c,006a rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24d4 card 103c,006a rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24d7 card 103c,006a rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24dd card 103c,006a rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev c2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24d0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24db card 103c,006a rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24d5 card 103c,006a rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,24d6 card 103c,006a rev 02 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,031a card 103c,006a rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 103c,006a rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 1524,1411 card 3800,0000 rev 02 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:01:1: chip 1524,0510 card 103c,006a rev 00 class 05,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:02:0: chip 104c,8026 card 103c,006a rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

 [0] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

 [0] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

 [0] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

 [0] -1 0 0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

 [0] -1 0 0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

 [0] -1 0 0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [1] -1 0 0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [2] -1 0 0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [3] -1 0 0x00003c00 - 0x00003cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

 [0] -1 0 0xd2000000 - 0xd23fffff (0x400000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:1:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

 [0] -1 0 0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [1] -1 0 0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

 [0] -1 0 0xd2100000 - 0xd21fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation GeForce FX Go5600 rev 161, Mem @ 0xd1000000/24, 0xe0000000/28

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

 [0] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

 [1] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

 [0] -1 0 0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

 [1] -1 0 0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

 [2] -1 0 0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

 [3] -1 0 0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

 [4] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

 [5] -1 0 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

 [6] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd8000000 from 0xdfffffff to 0xd7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

 [0] -1 0 0xd2000000 - 0xd2003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

 [1] -1 0 0xd2005000 - 0xd20057ff (0x800) MX[B]

 [2] -1 0 0xd2005800 - 0xd20058ff (0x100) MX[B]

 [3] -1 0 0xd0000800 - 0xd00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

 [4] -1 0 0xd0000c00 - 0xd0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

 [5] -1 0 0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

 [6] -1 0 0xd0000000 - 0xd00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

 [7] -1 0 0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

 [8] -1 0 0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

 [9] -1 0 0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

 [10] -1 0 0x00003c00 - 0x00003c7f (0x80) IX[B]

 [11] -1 0 0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [12] -1 0 0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

 [13] -1 0 0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [14] -1 0 0x00001c80 - 0x00001cbf (0x40) IX[B]

 [15] -1 0 0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [16] -1 0 0x00002040 - 0x0000204f (0x10) IX[B]

 [17] -1 0 0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

 [18] -1 0 0x00001ce0 - 0x00001cff (0x20) IX[B]

 [19] -1 0 0x00001cc0 - 0x00001cdf (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

 [0] -1 0 0xd2000000 - 0xd2003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

 [1] -1 0 0xd2005000 - 0xd20057ff (0x800) MX[B]

 [2] -1 0 0xd2005800 - 0xd20058ff (0x100) MX[B]

 [3] -1 0 0xd0000800 - 0xd00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

 [4] -1 0 0xd0000c00 - 0xd0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

 [5] -1 0 0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

 [6] -1 0 0xd0000000 - 0xd00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

 [7] -1 0 0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

 [8] -1 0 0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

 [9] -1 0 0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

 [10] -1 0 0x00003c00 - 0x00003c7f (0x80) IX[B]

 [11] -1 0 0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [12] -1 0 0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

 [13] -1 0 0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [14] -1 0 0x00001c80 - 0x00001cbf (0x40) IX[B]

 [15] -1 0 0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [16] -1 0 0x00002040 - 0x0000204f (0x10) IX[B]

 [17] -1 0 0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

 [18] -1 0 0x00001ce0 - 0x00001cff (0x20) IX[B]

 [19] -1 0 0x00001cc0 - 0x00001cdf (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

 [0] -1 0 0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

 [1] -1 0 0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

 [2] -1 0 0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

 [3] -1 0 0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

 [4] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

 [5] -1 0 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

 [6] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

 [0] -1 0 0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

 [1] -1 0 0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

 [2] -1 0 0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

 [3] -1 0 0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

 [4] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

 [5] -1 0 0xd2000000 - 0xd2003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

 [6] -1 0 0xd2005000 - 0xd20057ff (0x800) MX[B]

 [7] -1 0 0xd2005800 - 0xd20058ff (0x100) MX[B]

 [8] -1 0 0xd0000800 - 0xd00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

 [9] -1 0 0xd0000c00 - 0xd0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

 [10] -1 0 0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

 [11] -1 0 0xd0000000 - 0xd00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

 [12] -1 0 0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

 [13] -1 0 0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

 [14] -1 0 0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

 [15] -1 0 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

 [16] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [17] -1 0 0x00003c00 - 0x00003c7f (0x80) IX[B]

 [18] -1 0 0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [19] -1 0 0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

 [20] -1 0 0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [21] -1 0 0x00001c80 - 0x00001cbf (0x40) IX[B]

 [22] -1 0 0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [23] -1 0 0x00002040 - 0x0000204f (0x10) IX[B]

 [24] -1 0 0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

 [25] -1 0 0x00001ce0 - 0x00001cff (0x20) IX[B]

 [26] -1 0 0x00001cc0 - 0x00001cdf (0x20) IX[B]

(II) MGA: driver for Matrox chipsets: mga2064w, mga1064sg, mga2164w,

 mga2164w AGP, mgag100, mgag100 PCI, mgag200, mgag200 PCI, mgag400,

 mgag550

(II) GLINT: driver for 3Dlabs chipsets: gamma, gamma2, ti_pm2, ti_pm, r4,

 pm4, pm3, pm2v, pm2, pm, 300sx, 500tx, mx, delta

(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2,

 Unknown TNT2, Vanta, RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64,

 Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256, GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400,

 GeForce2 MX 100/200, GeForce2 Go, Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go,

 GeForce2 Integrated GPU, GeForce2 GTS, GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra,

 Quadro2 Pro, GeForce4 MX 460, GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420,

 GeForce4 MX 440-SE, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,

 GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, GeForce4 440 Go 64M,

 GeForce4 410 Go 16M, Quadro4 500 GoGL, Quadro4 550 XGL, Quadro4 NVS,

 GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X, GeForce4 MX 440SE with AGP8X,

 GeForce4 MX 420 with AGP8X, GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 488 Go,

 Quadro4 580 XGL, Quadro4 280 NVS, Quadro4 380 XGL,

 GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU, GeForce3, GeForce3 Ti 200,

 GeForce3 Ti 500, Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600, GeForce4 Ti 4400,

 0x0252, GeForce4 Ti 4200, Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL,

 Quadro4 700 XGL, GeForce4 Ti 4800, GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X,

 GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE, GeForce4 4200 Go, Quadro4 700 GoGL,

 Quadro4 980 XGL, Quadro4 780 XGL, GeForce FX 5800 Ultra,

 GeForce FX 5800, Quadro FX 2000, Quadro FX 1000,

 GeForce FX 5600 Ultra, GeForce FX 5600, 0x0313, GeForce FX 5600SE,

 0x0316, 0x0317, GeForce FX Go5600, GeForce FX Go5650,

 Quadro FX Go700, 0x031D, 0x031E, 0x031F, GeForce FX 5200,

 GeForce FX 5200 Ultra, GeForce FX 5200, GeForce FX 5200SE,

 GeForce FX Go5200, GeForce FX Go5250, GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M,

 0x0329, Quadro NVS 280 PCI, Quadro FX 500, GeForce FX Go5300,

 GeForce FX Go5100, 0x032F, GeForce FX 5900 Ultra, GeForce FX 5900,

 GeForce FX 5900XT, GeForce FX 5950 Ultra, 0x0334, Quadro FX 3000,

 GeForce FX 5700 Ultra, GeForce FX 5700, GeForce FX 5700LE,

 GeForce FX 5700VE, 0x0345, GeForce FX Go5700, GeForce FX Go5700,

 0x0349, 0x034B, Quadro FX Go1000, Quadro FX 1100, 0x034F

(II) TGA: driver for Digital chipsets: tga, tga2

(II) S3: driver (version 0.3.5 for S3 chipset: 964-0, 964-1, 968,

 Trio32/64, Aurora64V+, Trio64UV+, Trio64V2/DX/GX

(II) S3VIRGE: driver (version 1.8.6) for S3 ViRGE chipsets: virge, 86C325,

 virge vx, 86C988, virge dx, virge gx, 86C375, 86C385, virge gx2,

 86C357, virge mx, 86C260, virge mx+, 86C280, trio 3d, 86C365,

 trio 3d/2x, 86C362, 86C368

(II) SIS: driver for SiS chipsets: SIS5597/5598, SIS530/620,

 SIS6326/AGP/DVD, SIS300/305, SIS630/730, SIS540, SIS315, SIS315H,

 SIS315PRO, SIS550, SIS650/M650/651/740, SIS330(Xabre),

 SIS660/661FX/M661FX/M661MX/741/741GX/M741/760/M760

(II) RENDITION: rendition driver (version 4.0) for chipsets: V1000, V2x00

(II) NEOMAGIC: Driver for Neomagic chipsets: neo2070, neo2090, neo2093,

 neo2097, neo2160, neo2200, neo2230, neo2360, neo2380

(II) I740: Driver for Intel i740 chipset: i740 (agp), i740 (pci)

(II) TDFX: Driver for 3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3 chipsets: 3dfx Banshee,

 3dfx Voodoo3, 3dfx Voodoo5

(II) SAVAGE: driver (version 1.1.27) for S3 Savage chipsets: Savage4,

 Savage3D, Savage3D-MV, Savage2000, Savage/MX-MV, Savage/MX,

 Savage/IX-MV, Savage/IX, ProSavage PM133, ProSavage KM133,

 ProSavage PN133, ProSavage KN133, SuperSavage/MX 128,

 SuperSavage/MX 64, SuperSavage/MX 64C, SuperSavage/IX 128,

 SuperSavage/IX 128, SuperSavage/IX 64, SuperSavage/IX 64,

 SuperSavage/IXC 64, SuperSavage/IXC 64, ProSavage DDR,

 ProSavage DDR-K

(II) CIRRUS: driver for Cirrus chipsets: CLGD5430, CLGD5434-4, CLGD5434-8,

 CLGD5436, CLGD5446, CLGD5480, CL-GD5462, CL-GD5464, CL-GD5464BD,

 CL-GD5465, CL-GD7548

(II) VMWARE: driver for VMware SVGA: vmware0405, vmware0710

(II) TSENG: driver for Tseng Labs chipsets: ET4000, ET4000W32, ET4000W32i,

 ET4000W32p, ET6000, ET6100, 

(II) TRIDENT: driver for Trident chipsets: tvga9000, tvga9000i, tvga8900c,

 tvga8900d, tvga9200cxr, tgui9400cxi, cyber9320, cyber9388, cyber9397,

 cyber9397dvd, cyber9520, cyber9525dvd, cyberblade/e4, tgui9420dgi,

 tgui9440agi, tgui9660, tgui9680, providia9682, providia9685,

 cyber9382, cyber9385, 3dimage975, 3dimage985, blade3d, cyberbladei7,

 cyberbladei7d, cyberbladei1, cyberbladei1d, cyberbladeAi1,

 cyberbladeAi1d, bladeXP, cyberbladeXPAi1, cyberbladeXP4

(II) CHIPS: Driver for Chips and Technologies chipsets: ct65520, ct65525,

 ct65530, ct65535, ct65540, ct65545, ct65546, ct65548, ct65550,

 ct65554, ct65555, ct68554, ct69000, ct69030, ct64200, ct64300

(II) APM: driver for the Alliance chipsets: AP6422, AT24, AT3D

(II) I128: driver for Number Nine I128 chipsets: i128, i128v2, i128t2r,

 i128t2r4

(II) NSC: Nsc family driver (version 2.7.6) for chipsets: 5530, SC1200,

 SC1400, REDCLOUD

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.5.6) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

 ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

 ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

 ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (AGP?),

 ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

 ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

 ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (AGP?),

 ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (AGP?),

 ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (AGP?),

 ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (AGP?),

 ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

 ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

 ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (AGP?),

 ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (AGP?),

 ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (AGP?),

 ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

 ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

 ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (AGP?),

 ATI Rage 128 4X SF (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (AGP?),

 ATI Rage 128 4X SH (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (AGP?),

 ATI Rage 128 4X SL (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

 ATI Rage 128 4X SN (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

 ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

 ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

 ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

 ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

 ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),

 ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

 ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

 ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

 ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

 ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

 ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

 ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

 ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

 ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),

 ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

 ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

 ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

 ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

 ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),

 ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

 ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

 ATI Radeon 9200PRO 5960 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP),

 ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP),

 ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

 ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

 ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

 ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

 ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 NF (AGP),

 ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

 ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

 ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),

 ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NP (AGP),

 ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

 ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

 ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

 ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

 ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

 ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

 ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

 ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

 ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP)

(II) I810: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810, i810-dc100,

 i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G

(II) ARK: driver (version 0.5.0 for ARK Logic chipset: ark1000pv,

 ark2000pv, ark2000mt

(II) CYRIX: driver for Cyrix MediaGX Processors: mediagx

(II) Silicon Motion: driver (version 1.3.1) for Silicon Motion Lynx chipsets:

 Lynx, LynxE, Lynx3D, LynxEM, LynxEM+, Lynx3DM, Cougar3DR

(II) via: driver for VIA chipsets: CLE266, KM400, K8M800

(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

(II) VGA: Generic VGA driver (version 4.0) for chipsets: generic

(II) DUMMY: Driver for Dummy chipsets: dummy

(II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev, afb

(II) v4l driver for Video4Linux

(II) I810: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810, i810-dc100,

 i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

  at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
```

----------

## xcable

Post this

```

cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

either to this forum or a private message to me.

heath (xcable)

----------

## cazze

Hi all,

I had lockup problems with the ndiswrapper-0.10. My HP was freezing when i pushed the wireless button or after 10 or 20 minutes of wireless communication.

I recompiled my kernel without smp and everything seems fine now.

I run kernel 2.6.8-gentoo-r3.

- Is there a trick to run an SMP kernel with ndiswrapper working?

- Is there a big differnce between the SMP kernel and the single one on a pentium 4 3.2Ghz with hyperthr.

Kammicazze

----------

## KShots

 *xcable wrote:*   

> Post this
> 
> ```
> 
> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> ...

 Ok, here it is:

```
Section "Files" 

 RgbPath       "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb" 

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules" 

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/truetype/" 

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" 

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/" 

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/" 

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/" 

   FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" 

   FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" 

   FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/" 

   FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" 

   FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" 

   FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" 

EndSection 

Section "Module" 

   Load     "extmod" 

   #Load     "dri" 

   Load     "glx" 

   Load     "dbe" 

   Load     "record" 

   Load     "xtrap" 

   Load     "speedo" 

   Load     "type1" 

   Load     "freetype" 

EndSection 

Section "InputDevice" 

   Identifier     "Keyboard0" 

   Driver         "keyboard" 

   Option      "XkbModel"   "pc104" 

   Option      "XkbLayout"   "us" 

EndSection 

Section "InputDevice" 

   Identifier     "Mouse0" 

   Driver         "mouse" 

   Option          "Protocol"       "IMPS/2" 

   Option          "Device"      "/dev/mouse" 

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons" 

   Option      "Emulate3Timeout"   "50" 

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"      "4 5"    

EndSection 

Section "Monitor" 

   Identifier   "Monitor0" 

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor" 

   ModelName   "Monitor Model" 

   HorizSync   30.0-96.0 

   VertRefresh   50.0-160.0 

   Modeline   "1440x900" 106.47  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 901 904 932  -HSync +Vsync 

EndSection 

Section "Device" 

   Identifier     "Card0" 

   #Driver         "nvidia" 

   Driver   "vesa" 

   VendorName     "nVidia Corporation" 

   BoardName      "GeForce FX Go5600" 

   BusID      "PCI:1:0:0" 

   Option      "NoLogo"      "on" 

   Option      "CursorShadow"        

   Option      "IgnoreEDID"      "true" 

   Option      "NvAgp" "1" 

    

        ### Available Driver options are:- 

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False", 

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz" 

        ### [arg]: arg optional 

        #Option     "DigitalVibrance"       # <i> 

        #Option     "NoFlip"                # [<bool>] 

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>] 

        #Option     "NoLogo"                # [<bool>] 

        #Option     "UBB"                   # [<bool>] 

        #Option     "Stereo"                # <i> 

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>] 

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>] 

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i> 

        #Option     "NvAGP"                 # <i> 

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>] 

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>] 

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitor"      # <str> 

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitors"     # <str> 

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # <str> 

        #Option     "TVOutFormat"           # <str> 

        #Option     "RenderAccel"           # [<bool>] 

        #Option     "CursorShadow"          # [<bool>] 

        #Option     "CursorShadowAlpha"     # <i> 

        #Option     "CursorShadowXOffset"    # <i> 

        #Option     "CursorShadowYOffset"    # <i> 

        #Option     "UseEdidFreqs"          # [<bool>] 

        #Option     "FlatPanelProperties"    # <str> 

        #Option     "TwinView"              # [<bool>] 

        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation"    # <str> 

        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"    # <str> 

        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"    # <str> 

        #Option     "MetaModes"             # <str> 

        #Option     "UseInt10Module"        # [<bool>] 

        #Option     "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo"    # [<bool>] 

        #Option     "NoRenderExtension"     # [<bool>] 

        #Option     "Overlay"               # [<bool>] 

        #Option     "CIOverlay"             # [<bool>] 

        #Option     "ForceEmulatedOverlay"    # [<bool>] 

        #Option     "TransparentIndex"      # <i> 

        #Option     "OverlayDefaultVisual"    # [<bool>] 

        #Option     "NvEmulate"             # <i> 

        #Option     "NoBandWidthTest"       # [<bool>] 

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-0"      # <str> 

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-1"      # <str> 

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-0"      # <str> 

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-1"      # <str> 

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-0"       # <str> 

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-1"       # <str> 

        #Option     "TVOverScan"            # <f> 

        #Option     "IgnoreDisplayDevices"    # <str> 

        #Option     "MultisampleCompatibility"    # [<bool>] 

        #Option     "RegistryDwords"        # <str> 

        #Option     "NoPowerConnectorCheck"    # [<bool>] 

        #Option     "AllowDFPStereo"        # [<bool>] 

EndSection 

Section "Screen" 

   Identifier   "Screen0" 

   Device        "Card0" 

   Monitor       "Monitor0" 

 DefaultDepth 24 

 SubSection "Display" 

  Depth  24 

  Modes  "1440x900" "1024x768" 

  Viewport 0 0 

 EndSubSection 

EndSection 

Section "ServerLayout" 

 Identifier "X.org Configured" 

 Screen       0     "Screen0" 0 0 

 InputDevice     "Mouse0"  "CorePointer" 

 InputDevice     "Keyboard0"   "CoreKeyboard" 

EndSection
```

Note: I also switched my AGPGART today to the i865 intel AGPGART... it appears to be loading in dmesg, but I still get the same results.

EDIT: On a hunch, is there a way for me to download the Mandrake kernel sources? Maybe I can take this one step at a time and try to figure out what's killing it. I still have the .config from the Mandrake config that was working on a 2.6 kernel. I suspect they are interchangable.

----------

## KShots

I came across this topic with the exact same problem. It seems they aren't sure how they resolved it (udev? What's that?)... however, it was also repeatedly suggested that xorg NOT be compiled with +static (I have EVERYTHING statically linked). So, taking that into account, I will now re-compile xorg with USE="-static" and see what happens. If that fixes it, I'll add it to /etc/portage/packages.mask so I'll never have to worry about it again. Wish me luck  :Smile: 

EDIT: OK, I finished compiling (I didn't run into the dreaded "Unresolved symbols" error! YAY!!). Now I need to wait a couple hours before I can go home and test it. I'm very optimistic about this - I really hope it works  :Smile: 

EDIT1: SUCCESS! I am using the nvidia drivers as of this moment. For some reason, it came up in some god-awful low resolution (I think I must have set 640x480 at some point to be absolutely safe), but that can be fixed easily (I believe). Anyways, I saw the nvidia logo pop up, and nothing's been quite as beautiful  :Smile: . Thank you ck42, even though you probably won't look in this topic  :Smile: . And thanks to those that also tried to diagnose this problem.

----------

## hilbertAx

Hi everybody!

I'm running Gentoo on my HP zd7229ea, as newbie.

I have a big problem:

with nvidia drivers, X locks up.

I get blank screen, and then if I switch to a console, 

the screen is weird, until I reboot without nvidia drivers.

Driver nv works well, though.

The thing I don't understand is that I don't get any errors in the log files.

Everything seems fine to me, from the logs.

It also seems to me that even if I don't see nothing, kdm is up and running:

if I write (without seeing anything) my username and pass, then the hd works

as if it was loading normally kde.

Here are the logs:

uname -a:

```

Linux uampiro 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 #1 SMP Wed Oct 20 13:33:17 UTC 2004 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/card

```

Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:        Supported

AGP Rates:     8x 4x 

Registers:     0x1f000e1b:0x1f004302

```

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/host-bridge

```

Host Bridge:     Intel Corp. 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface

Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:        Supported

AGP Rates:     8x 4x 

Registers:     0x1f004a1b:0x00000b02

```

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

```

Status:     Enabled

Driver:     AGPGART (inactive)

AGP Rate:     8x

Fast Writes:     Disabled

SBA:        Enabled

```

lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               4818132  - 

```

xorg.conf

```

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

    ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load   "dbe"

    Load   "glx"

#    Load "extmod"

#    SubSection   "extmod"

#   Option   "omit xfree86-dga"

#    EndSubSection

    Load   "type1"

    Load   "freetype"

    Load   "speedo"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option   "blank time"   "10"   # 10 minutes

    Option   "standby time"   "20"

    Option   "suspend time"   "30"

    Option   "off time"   "60"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "keyboard"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option   "Protocol"   "IMPS/2"

    Option   "Device"   "/dev/mouse"

    Option   "Emulate3Buttons"

    Option   "Emulate3Timeout"   "50"

    Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier "Monitor1"

    HorizSync   30.0-96.0         # multisync

    VertRefresh      50.0-160.0        # multisync

    ModeLine "1440x900" 106.47 1440 1520 1672 1904 900 901 904 932 -HSync +VSync

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Card1"

    Driver   "nvidia"

    BusID   "PCI:1:0:0"

    Option    "NvAgp"    "1"

    Option   "HWcursor" "on"

    Option   "IgnoreEDID"   "true"

    Option   "CursorShadow"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier   "Screen1"

    Device   "Card1"

    Monitor   "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth 24

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth      24

        Modes      "1440x900" "1024x768" "640x480"

        ViewPort   0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier   "X.org Configured"

    Screen   0   "Screen1"   0   0

    InputDevice   "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

xorg log:

```

Release Date: 18 December 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.7

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux uampiro 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 #1 SMP Wed Oct 20 13:33:17 UTC 2004 i686

Build Date: 20 October 2004

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Oct 22 16:52:21 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(**) Option "BlankTime" "10"

(**) Option "StandbyTime" "20"

(**) Option "SuspendTime" "30"

(**) Option "OffTime" "60"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2570 card 103c,006a rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2571 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24d2 card 103c,006a rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24d4 card 103c,006a rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24d7 card 103c,006a rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24dd card 103c,006a rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev c2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24d0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24db card 103c,006a rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24d5 card 103c,006a rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,24d6 card 103c,006a rev 02 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0324 card 103c,006a rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 103c,006a rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 1524,1411 card 3800,0000 rev 02 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:01:1: chip 1524,0510 card 103c,006a rev 00 class 05,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:02:0: chip 104c,8026 card 103c,006a rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:03:0: chip 14e4,4320 card 103c,12f4 rev 03 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00003c00 - 0x00003cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd23fffff (0x400000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:1:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x0340 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation GeForce FX Go5200 rev 161, Mem @ 0xd1000000/24, 0xe0000000/27

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd8000000 from 0xdfffffff to 0xd7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xd2004000 - 0xd2005fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd2003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd2007000 - 0xd20077ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd2007800 - 0xd20078ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd0000800 - 0xd00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0000c00 - 0xd0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x00003c00 - 0x00003c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001c80 - 0x00001cbf (0x40) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000204f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001ce0 - 0x00001cff (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001cc0 - 0x00001cdf (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xd2004000 - 0xd2005fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd2003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd2007000 - 0xd20077ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd2007800 - 0xd20078ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd0000800 - 0xd00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0000c00 - 0xd0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x00003c00 - 0x00003c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001c80 - 0x00001cbf (0x40) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000204f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001ce0 - 0x00001cff (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001cc0 - 0x00001cdf (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd2004000 - 0xd2005fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd2003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd2007000 - 0xd20077ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd2007800 - 0xd20078ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000800 - 0xd00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000c00 - 0xd0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00003c00 - 0x00003c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001c80 - 0x00001cbf (0x40) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000204f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001ce0 - 0x00001cff (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001cc0 - 0x00001cdf (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6106

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6106

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6106  Wed Jun 23 08:14:45 PDT 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd2004000 - 0xd2005fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd2003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd2007000 - 0xd20077ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd2007800 - 0xd20078ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000800 - 0xd00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000c00 - 0xd0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00003c00 - 0x00003c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001c80 - 0x00001cbf (0x40) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000204f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001ce0 - 0x00001cff (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001cc0 - 0x00001cdf (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd2004000 - 0xd2005fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd2003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd2007000 - 0xd20077ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd2007800 - 0xd20078ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000800 - 0xd00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000c00 - 0xd0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00003c00 - 0x00003c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001c80 - 0x00001cbf (0x40) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000204f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001ce0 - 0x00001cff (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001cc0 - 0x00001cdf (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [32] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "HWcursor" "on"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "CursorShadow"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling cursor shadow

(**) NVIDIA(0): Use of NVIDIA internal AGP requested

(**) NVIDIA(0): Ignoring EDIDs

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xD1000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce FX Go5200

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.34.20.33.b2

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 8X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): DFP-0

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device DFP-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 400 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device DFP-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 400 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device DFP-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 400 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not probing EDIDs.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor1: Using hsync range of 30.00-96.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor1: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-160.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (height too large for virtual size)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1152x768":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (1178) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x384":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (589) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "360x200":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (378) not a multiple of 8

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device DFP-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "1440x900": 106.5 MHz, 55.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 74.2 MHz, 85.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 133.5 MHz, 95.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.0 Hz (I)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "960x720": 117.0 MHz, 90.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "928x696": 109.2 MHz, 86.4 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "896x672": 102.4 MHz, 83.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 101.2 MHz, 93.8 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 94.5 MHz, 87.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 87.8 MHz, 81.2 kHz, 65.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 81.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 77.9 MHz, 81.5 kHz, 74.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 78.8 MHz, 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 67.5 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 22.4 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 86.9 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1440 x 900

(==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd2004000 - 0xd2005fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd2003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd2007000 - 0xd20077ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd2007800 - 0xd20078ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000800 - 0xd00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000c00 - 0xd0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [16] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [19] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [20] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00003c00 - 0x00003c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001c80 - 0x00001cbf (0x40) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000204f (0x10) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00001ce0 - 0x00001cff (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00001cc0 - 0x00001cdf (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [34] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1440x900"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/mouse"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons"

(**) Option "Emulate3Timeout" "50"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Kernel Input Handler" (type: Other)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!

```

kdm log:

```

Release Date: 18 December 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.7

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux uampiro 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 #1 SMP Wed Oct 20 13:33:17 UTC 2004 i686

Build Date: 20 October 2004

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Oct 22 16:52:21 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(II) Initializing extension GLX

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!

Creating menu entries for kdm in /usr/kde/3.2/share/config/kdm/sessions...

QImage::convertDepth: Image is a null image

QImage::smoothScale: Image is a null image

```

glx gears

```

Error: couldn't open display (null)

```

Maybe I didn't configure the kernel right? How do I know from make menuconfig if agpgart is supported? It says it is disabled.

Please, any advice would be great. Thank you.

----------

## hilbertAx

I forgot to mention that I'm using nvidia latest driver.

----------

## dentament

 *hilbertAx wrote:*   

> I forgot to mention that I'm using nvidia latest driver.

 

Hi. I have a zd7229 too. I had exactly the same problem, using the latest nvidia-kernel / nvidia-glx (1.0.6111-r2).

X didn't really lock, it simply failed to show up on the monitor but *it was* running - that's why you didn't get any error message in logs. I had the "weird console" problem too, had to reboot every time (something readable, but all on white - was it how it looked?).

Anyway... I emerged gentoo's stable nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx (1.0.5336-r4), opengl-update, and then recompiled the kernel without 4kb kernel stacks (which doesn't work with 1.0.5336-r4) - and this solved the problem.

But then I had another problem, which luckily I had already fixed before on my desktop pc: opengl apps - glxgears for a test - had terrible slowdown whenever any other application was taking some cpu, and had short but strong slowdowns even on moving windows or stuff like that.

I fixed this by adding this line...

```
export __GL_SYNC_TO_VBLANK=1
```

...as first line in /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc

(this vblank thing is something you can setup by using nvidia-settings with the newest drivers, but with 5536 you can't and you have to set it this way).

(btw: I'm using same screen/geforce xorg.conf settings as the ones in the first post of this thread).

(btw, I add a bit of info which could always be useful  :Smile:  : to get valid modelines for a given resolution/frequency you can run /usr/X11R6/bin/gtf (/usr/X11R6/bin/gtf --help)).

Bye

----------

## dentament

hilbertAx:

newest nvidia-driver (1.0.6629) is in portage now. I tried it (back with 4k stacks kernel) and it's working (btw: with .5336 I occasionally had a really brief flickering on screen, now it seems to be gone).

----------

## masterbrian

Hi,

anyone was able to make lcd and crt work both? 

I would like to modify my xorg.conf settings for my ZD7050ea to use simultanusly LCD and crt, but I'm having problem because of the particular resolution of the LCD and how the nvidia driver works.

Thank you

----------

## xcable

Here is my xorg.conf using Nvidia's twinview.  Works fine with an external LCD running at 1024x768.

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier      "X.org Configured"

        Screen          0                       "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice     "Mouse0"                "CorePointer"

        InputDevice     "Keyboard0"             "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath         "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/truetype"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/freetype"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/local"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load    "glx"

        Load    "ddc"

        Load    "record"

        Load    "extmod"

        Load    "dbe"

        #Load   "dri"

        Load    "xtrap"

        Load    "freetype"

        Load    "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Keyboard0"

        Driver          "kbd"

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "us"

        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc104"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Mouse0"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "Protocol"              "IMPS/2"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/mouse"

        Option          "Emulate3Buttons"

        Option          "Emulate3Timeout"       "50"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "LCD"

        HorizSync       30-69

        VertRefresh     60

        Modeline        "1440x900" 106.47  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 901 904 932 -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "HD15"

        HorizSync       30-69

        VertRefresh     50-160

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "GeForce"

        Driver          "nvidia"

        VendorName      "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName       "GeForce FX Go5600"

        BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option          "IgnoreEDID"            "true"

        Option          "NoLogo"                "true"

        Option          "RenderAccel"           "1"

        Option          "CursorShadow"          "1"

        Option          "AGPMode"               "4"

        Option          "AGPFastWrite"          "true"

        Option          "EnablePageFlip"        "true"

        # TwinView configuration

        Option          "TwinView"                      "true"

        Option          "TwinViewOrientation"           "LeftOf"

        Option          "SecondMonitorHorizSync"        "24.0 - 60.0"

        Option          "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"      "56.0 - 75.0"

        Option          "MetaModes"                     "1024x768, 1440x900; NULL, 1440x900"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Screen0"

        Device          "GeForce"

        Monitor         "LCD"

        DefaultDepth    24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport        0 0

                Depth           24

                Modes           "1440x900" "1024x768" "800x600"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## masterbrian

Thank you Xcable, this is exactly what I'm looking for  :Smile: 

Have you tryied also to configure svideo with twinview?

----------

## Maoz

hi,

which I2C Hardware Bus support and Hardware Sensors Chip have this lap?

----------

## mindminder

Does xcables config file work on zd7379?

ive a network and screen resolution problem.

thanks in advance, peter (newbie)

----------

## masterbrian

 *masterbrian wrote:*   

> Thank you Xcable, this is exactly what I'm looking for 
> 
> Have you tryied also to configure svideo with twinview?

 

For anyone interested. I've modified xcable configuration and I've tested it. It work both with vga external monitor and with svideo/rca tv.

Thank you again Xcable  :Smile: 

----------

## cazze

@ masterbrian

Can you post the modified configuration somewhere? I would like to see it on a tv with svideo  :Wink: 

kammicazze

----------

## masterbrian

Here it is  :Smile: 

```
Section "Files" 

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb" 

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/CID"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo"

   FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts"

EndSection 

#Section "Module" 

#   Load      "dbe" 

#   SubSection   "extmod" 

#   Option      "xfree86-dga" 

#   EndSubSection 

#   Load      "extmod" 

#   Load      "type1" 

#   Load      "freetype" 

#   Load      "glx" 

#EndSection 

Section "Module"

        Load    "glx"

        Load    "ddc"

        Load    "record"

        Load    "extmod"

        Load    "dbe"

        #Load   "dri"

        Load    "xtrap"

        Load    "freetype"

        Load    "type1"

EndSection

#Section "ServerFlags" 

#EndSection 

Section "InputDevice" 

   Identifier   "keyboard1" 

   Driver      "kbd" 

   #Option      "AutoRepeat"   "500 5" 

   Option      "XkbModel"   "pc104" 

   Option      "XkbLayout"   "it" 

EndSection 

Section "InputDevice" 

   Identifier   "touchpad" 

   Driver      "mouse" 

   Option      "Protocol"      "IMPS/2" 

   Option      "Device"   "/dev/input/mouse0" 

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons" 

   Option      "Emulate3Timeout"   "50" 

EndSection 

#Section "InputDevice" 

#  Driver        "synaptics" 

#  Identifier    "touchpad" 

#  Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/mouse0" 

#  Option        "Protocol"      "auto-dev" 

#  Option        "LeftEdge"      "1900" 

#  Option        "RightEdge"     "5400" 

#  Option        "TopEdge"       "1900" 

#  Option        "BottomEdge"    "4000" 

#  Option        "FingerLow"     "25" 

#  Option        "FingerHigh"    "30" 

#  Option        "MaxTapTime"    "180" 

#  Option        "MaxTapMove"    "220" 

#  Option        "VertScrollDelta" "100" 

#  Option        "MinSpeed"      "0.02" 

#  Option        "MaxSpeed"      "0.18" 

#  Option        "AccelFactor" "0.0010" 

#  Option        "SHMConfig"     "on" 

##  Option       "Repeater"      "/dev/ps2mouse" 

#EndSection

Section "InputDevice" 

   Identifier   "usb-mouse" 

   Driver      "mouse" 

   Option      "Protocol"   "IMPS/2" 

   Option      "Device"   "/dev/input/mouse1" 

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons" 

   Option      "Emulate3Timeout"    "50" 

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5" 

EndSection 

Section "Monitor" 

   Identifier   "wide-screen-lcd" 

   HorizSync   30-64 

   VertRefresh   50-100 

   Modeline   "1440x900" 106.47  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 901 904 932  -HSync +Vsync 

EndSection 

Section "Device" 

   Identifier   "geforce-fx-go-5600" 

   Driver      "nvidia" 

   Option      "NvAgp"            "1" 

   Option      "IgnoreEDID"      "true" 

   Option      "NoAccel"      "FALSE"

   Option      "CursorShadow"      "TRUE"

   Option      "ShadowFB"      "FALSE"

   Option      "NoLogo"      "on"

   Option      "RenderAccel"      "true"

   Option      "HWCursor"      "On"

   VideoRam   65576

   # TwinView configuration

        Option          "TwinView"                      "true"

        Option          "TwinViewOrientation"           "LeftOf"

        Option          "SecondMonitorHorizSync"        "24.0 - 60.0"

        Option          "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"      "56.0 - 75.0"

        Option          "MetaModes"                     "1024x768, 1440x900; NULL, 1440x900"

EndSection 

Section "Screen" 

   Identifier   "screen1"

   Device      "geforce-fx-go-5600" 

   Monitor      "wide-screen-lcd" 

   DefaultDepth    24 

       SubSection "Display" 

   Depth      24 

   Modes      "1440x900" "1024x768" "800x600"

   ViewPort   0 0 

       EndSubsection 

EndSection 

Section "ServerLayout" 

   Identifier   "Main Layout" 

   Screen      "screen1" 

   InputDevice   "keyboard1"   "CoreKeyboard" 

   InputDevice   "touchpad"   "CorePointer" 

   InputDevice   "usb-mouse"   "SendCoreEvents" 

EndSection

```

Please let me know if it will help  :Smile:  I've tested it with a zd7050ea and it works like a charm  :Smile: 

----------

## ohhbother

If this is a forum that discusses hp pavilion zd7000 then I am in the right place.  I am having major problems with my video card.  Each time I try to set up my tv to clone my computer, it does not work. When in my display properties my display name shows as follows:  (Multiple Monitors) on NVIDIA GeForce FX Go5600.  If anyone has experience or seen this please replay. My problem is when I click advanced, then the GeForce tab, and try to change the display mode to clone, it does not give me the option.  Can anyone help me with this as I am very computer illiterate to the point where I think I need a just for dummies and blondes book on computers!!!

Help

Bother[/code]

----------

## cazze

if you can't find the solution here, you can always take a look at http://www.zd7000forums.com. They have a linux section too.

kammicazze

----------

## xcable

Warning - I would not purchase the new zd8000 series from HP.  

They are now using ATI, which any Linux knows that there drivers SUCK (either the xfree/xorg or the "official" ATI ones).  Maybe HP will do the right thing, one day, and make either ATI or Nvidia an option for the user.

--

xcable

heath

----------

## fabuloso

I'm sorry help me please!!!!

i had formatted my pc hp pavilion zd 7349 ea winxp and i don't re-install driver for digital media reader 5 in 1!!!!! what i doing????????????

i want download the driver but i don't find.

Sorry for my orrible english but i don't speak and write very well  :Smile: 

HELP ME PLEASEEEEE 

Answer in my mail please!!!!! fabuloso1000@libero.it

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lyonsd

The HP zd7000 has a known design flaw that HP will fix for free, even if the laptop is out of warranty.

The design flaw has something to do with the video card, which is nvidea.  If you send the laptop in to get it fixed, they will replace the motherboard which includes ATI Radeon Mobility X600 graphics, and rebadge your zd7000 as zd7000A.

I just got mine back from getting serviced.  Now the nvidia driver will not load (obviously) and X will not start (surprise, surprise).

I went to rebuild the kernel with the proper driver, but the only thing ATI or radeon-related was an option for radeonfb.

I searched portage for "ATI" and "radeon" and found nothing.

Anybody here know where I can get the linux drivers for this new graphics card?

BTW, my FreeBSd partition has the same problem.

----------

